# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 3 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد الثالث من يناير 2021م

مجاهد الدوش 


#الصدى

#المريخ يشكو انيمبا للكاف بسبب حرمان طائرته من الهبوط بمطار أويري.
#احتجاج مريخي مبكر على الحكم البنيني.. ومدرب المريخ يحذر من التحكيم.
#الضو قدم الخير : احتطنا لكل الاحتمالات ولا يوجد ما يمنع من تقديم الأفضل والعودة ببطاقة التأهل. 
#حي العرب يؤكد ثقته في كسب نقاط الهلال.
#تأجيل مفاجي لجراحة نجم الشرطة القضارف.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... توتر الطاااغية.




#الاحمر الوهاج

#اضبط.. (الاحمر الوهاج) تكشف بالمستندات بطلان تسجيل مقدم.
#السوكرتا : إبعاد الهلال للاعب تأكيد لصحة شكوانا.
#المريخ يشكو انيمبا ويغادر بطائرة خاصة.
#قبل سفره إلى نيجريا بساعات.. المريخ يتدرب وقوميز يشدد مع الهجوم.
#راحة للعناصر الأساسية... وتمارين خاصة لنمر وعزام.
#مجلس المريخ يتسلم مسودة النظام الأساسي. 
#مستشار القائد الأول لقوات الدعم السريع في حديث الصراحة.
#اللواء نور الدين : المجلس الحالي لا يشبه المريخ.
#حي الوادي يقرر تقديم شكوى ضد هلال كادوقلي.
#هلال الابيض يتدرب استعدادا لتامنجو التنزاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني





بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى نيجيريا بطائرة خاصة برئاسة عضو المجلس الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار بمرافقة "23" لاعبا إضافة للجهاز الفني والإداري ويرافق البعثة من قبل إتحاد كرة القدم الأستاذ عمار الصادق كما يرافقها المدرب القدير محمد عبدالله مازدا، وذلك لأداء مباراة الإياب امام إنيمبا النيجيري ومن المنتظر ان تصل البعثة لمدينة أبوجا في رحلة تستغرق اربع ساعات.


بالتوفيق لمريخ السودان












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعبين قبل الإقلاع بلحظات















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة إعداد النظام الأساسي تسلم رئيس المريخ مسودة النظام 



المكتب الإعلامي
تسلم  رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بمكتبه بالخرطوم بحضور عضوا المجلس الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر والأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله من لجنة إعداد النظام الأساسي للنادي ممثلة في الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم سعادة اللواء م عبدالمنعم النذير الدكتور موسى محمد المصباح ومولانا عبدالمجيد محمد علي مسودة النظام الأساسي الخاص بالنادي بعد ان فرغت اللجنة من عملها، وفي البدء رحب رئيس النادي باللجنة وشكرها على المجهودات التي بذلتها في سبيل التوصل لمسودة نظام أساسي تجد إجماعاً من أهل المريخ ومن جانب اللجنة تحدث الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم وقدم شرحا مفصل للمسودة كما تحدث مولانا عبدالمجيد محمد علي حول العضوية وضرورة ان تكون لجنة للعضوية تضم جميع شرائح مجتمع المريخ ومن بعده تحدث اللواء م عبدالمنعم النذير مبيناً أهمية الإهتمام بملف العضوية وضرورة ان يطرح النظام للجميع، كما تحدث الأستاذ حيدر التوم مشددا على أهمية وضع خارطة طريق لإجازة النظام الأساسي من قبل الجمعية كما تحدث الدكتور موسى محمد المصباح مقدما شرحاً قانونيا للمسودة وأكد خلال حديثه ان المسودة محكمة في جوانبها القانونية وتحدث عضوا المجلس الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر إضافة للأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله وخلص اللقاء إلى تكوين لجنة للعضوية تضم جميع أطياف المجتمع المريخي ومن جانبه وعد المجلس بدراسة المسودة المعدة والرد عليها خلال يوم غدً، ومن ثم طرحها لإتحاد كرة القدم.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان مهم من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ



تابع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بإستغراب كبير الدعوة المقدمة من الجسم الذي أطلق على نفسه "تجمع الإتحادات المحلية و أندية الدرجة الممتازة" حيث دعا هذا الجسم للقاء تفاكري بغرض مناقشة الراهن الرياضي والترتيب لعقد جمعية عمومية، وبكل تأكيد يستنكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ هذا المسلك الذي ينم عن خروج صريح عن المؤسسية وعدم الإلتزام وإحترام النظم والمؤسسات الأعلى المتمثلة في الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي عبر في بيان واضح أعلن خلاله عدم إعترافه بهذا الجسم وبالتالي يؤكد نادي المريخ عدم إعترافه بهذا الجسم الذي زج بأندية الدرجة الممتازة في دعواه التي لا أصل لها إذ تعد دعوة للفوضى الخلاقة والخروج عن طوع المؤسسة التي تدير النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد والتي ينتمي إليها أندية الدرجة الممتازة والإتحادات المحلية ممثلين كأعضاء للجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السوداني وبموجب هذا يدعوا أولاً نادي المريخ إلى الإلتزام بالنظم واللوائح التي تحكم العلاقة بين هذه المؤسسات والإتحاد السوداني وثانياً يعلن النادي رفضه التام لمثل هذه الخطوات الهادفة لزعزعة الإستقرار الرياضي في ظل تقدم المنتخب في التصفيات الأفريقية و إقترابه من التأهل لنهائيات الكاميرون 2021 إضافة للصحوة الكبيرة التي تعيشها الأندية المنافسة افريقياً وفوق هذا وذاك أهمية إستمرار النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد في ظل التحديات الماثلة من وباء كورونا وخلافه من معوقات لذلك يعلن النادي رفضه التام لمثل هذه الدعوات ويأمل ان تنتهج أندية الدرجة الممتازة ذات النهج في سبيل تكوين رابطة الأندية المحترفة التي ستطلع مستقبلاً بكل ما يتعلق بشؤون أندية الدرجة الممتازة والله ولي التوفيق.

بأمر
آدم عبدالله آدم
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ vs إنيمبا



الأربعاء 6-1-2021
 ملعب إنيمبا الدولي

 دوري أبطال أفريقيا







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشكو إنيمبا للكاف ويخاطب وزارة الخارجية السودانية



المكتب الإعلامي
قدم نادي المريخ اليوم شكوى عاجلة للإتحاد الأفريقي تتعلق برفض نادي إنيمبا توفير طائرة للفريق من العاصمة النيجيرية لاغوس إلى معقل نادي إنيمبا الذي ستقام فيه المباراة مدينة ابا وقد دعم النادي شكواه بعدة مستندات، كما قام بمخاطبة وزارة الخارجية السودانية لمخاطبة نظيرتها النيجيرية فيما يتعلق برفض سلطات الطيران النيجيرية هبوط طائرة النادي في مطار أويري وبهذه المعاملة السيئة يكون نادي إنيمبا قد خالف لوائح مسابقات الإتحاد الأفريقي، علما انه وجد معاملة و إستقبال طيب من قبل النادي لدي زيارته السابقة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يطمئن على التش هاتفيا



المكتب الإعلامي
إطمئن رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال هاتفياً على نجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش، وذلك خلال إتصال هاتفي جمعهما مساء اليوم الخميس، وكان نجم الفريق التش قد غادر إلى الدوحة مستشفيا من الإصابة التي تعرض لها خلال مباراة أوتوهو الكنغولي في الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشكر الإتحادين السوداني و القطري ويثمن من دورهما



المكتب الإعلامي
يثمن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم عبدالله آدم "سوداكال" الدور الكبير الذي لعبه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ممثل في رئيس الإتحاد البروف كمال شداد ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الدكتور حسن برقو والأمين العام الدكتور حسن أبو جبل يثمن ما قاما به تجاه نجم المنتخب الوطني والنادي احمد حامد التش ويتقدم لهما مجلس الإدارة بالشكر كما يتقدم المجلس  ب"آسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير للإتحاد القطري لكرة القدم ممثل في رئيس الإتحاد القطري سعادة الشيخ حمد بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني والسيد الأمين العام للإتحاد القطري لكرة القدم للدور الكبير الذي إطلعا به في عملية علاج النجم احمد حامد التش وعبرهما يهدي المجلس التحية للشعب القطري الشقيق ويؤكد المجلس إن الخطوة ليست بغريبة على الإخوة في الإتحاد القطري متمنين ان تكلل جهود قطر في تنظيم كأس العالم قطر 2022 كأفضل ما يكون خاصة أنها الكأس الأولى التي تنظم في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب في حوار  قوي وشجاع :



 المجلس الحالي لا يشبه المريخ على الإطلاق
Hisham Abdalsamad 

كورة سودانية

لولا أهل المريخ لما أعاد النادي لاعبيه مطلقي السراح وسجل عشرة لاعبين جدد

ملعب المريخ أصبح مسخا مشوها ولا يسر عدو ولا صديق 

 دعمنا الممتاز ولولا تدخلنا لما سارت البطولة إلى نهايتها وقدمنا للمنتخب الوطني

اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب عثمان المستشار الأول لنائب رئيس مجلس السيادة القائد العام لقوات الدعم السريع الفريق أول محمد حمدان دقلو حميدتي.  مدير دائرة الخدمات والتوجيه بقوات الدعم السريع رياضي ومريخي صاحب إسهام كبير في الشأن المريخي دعم عشقه الأحمر الوهاج ماليا واستقطب الدعم من روابط المريخ بالمهجر والذي تربطه بهم علاقات متميزة إبان عمله قنصلا بقنصلية السودان بجدة وأحد أبرز الوجوه التي تم التأمين عليها للعمل في مجلس المريخ القادم من قبل جميع المكونات المريخية في الحراك الأخير، وقد نجح مؤخرا في إقناع المجلس السيادي بدعم مشروع تأهيل وصيانة القلعة الحمراء بعد الدمار الذي أصابها مؤخرا وبالفعل سجل الفريق اول ركن مهندس طيار صلاح عبد الخالق يرافقه وفد عالي المستوى من وزارة الشباب والرياضة واتحاد أصحاب العمل استاد المريخ للوقوف على ما آل إليه الاستاد .

اللواء نور الدين فتح النار في كافة الاتجاهات خلال حوار قوي وشجاع بإذاعة  هوي السودان مع الزميل عاطف السيد كشف فيه دور الدعم السريع في الرياضة بجانب صيانة الملاعب الرياضية ورأيه صراحة في الأوضاع التي تجري حاليا في المريخ نتابع خلال هذه المساحة نص الحوار .

المجلس الحالي لا يشبه المريخ 

في بداية حديثه قال اللواء نور الدين إن “مجلس المريخ الحالي أو ما تبقي منه لا يشبه المريخ على الإطلاق وإنه وفي ظل وجوده كاد المريخ أن يفقد جميع لاعبيه بعد ذهاب أهم حراسه ولولا رجالات المريخ بقيادة الأخ جمال الوالي وحازم وكل المريخاب وخاصة أبناء المريخ بالخارج لما استطاع المريخ أن يعيد قيد لاعبيه مطلقي السراح بجانب تسجيل عشرة لاعبين جدد لتمضي مسيرة المريخ إلى الأفضل”، مشيرا إلى أنهم في المريخ تعاهدوا أن يخدموا المريخ بعيدا عن المناصب والمسميات لذلك تنادوا من كل حدب وصوب ويناشدون كل أبناء المريخ من أجل دعمه وعدم ترك راية المريخ تسقط لان المجلس الحالي لو ترك له الحبل على الغارب لانهار المريخ. وقال: “صحيح أن ما تبقى من المجلس الحالي لم يقصر ودعم مسيرة نادي المريخ ولكن ليس باليد حيلة”.

ملعب المريخ لا يسر  وتحول إلى مسخ مشوه

تمت هذه الزيارة من أجل متابعة الملعب ووجدنا الحالة لا تسر وأن مجلس المريخ لم يقم بصيانة الملعب والمنشآت التاريخية والملعب الباهي الذي كان مفخرة لكل أفريقيا  أشاد به كل العالم أصبح مسخا مشوها (لا يسر عدو ولا صليح)، واتصلت بعدد من الجهات الداعمة كي نقدم ما نستطيعه ليعود الملعب وتمت دعوة كافة الجهات الداعمة مثل اتحاد أصحاب العمل وعددا من محبي نادي المريخ وتستمر في دعم المنشآت وصيانة الملعب.
أي شخص ينتمي للمريخ يريد أن يقدم خدمة للمريخ نرحب به والمريخ ليس حكرا على أحد ونرى أن هناك فراغا تركه مجلس الإدارة وكانت إدارته للمريخ بطريقة سيئة وأحدث شرخا داخل مجتمع المريخ وأرى أنه لابد من تكاتف اهل المريخ وتابعت ذلك خلال التسجيلات حيث قدم المريخاب أضعاف ما قدمه وارتباطنا بالمريخ لا يرتبط بالمناصب.

مبادرة لجنة التطبيع

تحدث اللواء كذلك عن اتصالات به من جميع أبناء المريخ وقال إنها تمت من عدد من الجهات منها من نختلف معه ومنها من نتفق معه وقبلت التكليف، ونحن واثقون من أجل نقدم عملا للمريخ سواء أكنت خارج اللجنة أو داخلها ووافقت على العمل في المريخ لأنني مرتبط به وجدانيا وسأدعم المريخ سواء أكنت في أي موقع سواء في رئاسة اللجنة أو أي موقع وفي الحقيقة عملت في عدد من المواقع وأملك خبرة ثرة وتعاملت مع عدد من أبناء المريخ على رأسهم الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا ونحن مجموعة تريد العمل للمريخ وتريد له كل خير وأن نعيد المريخ سيرته الأولى.

المجلس يضع المتاريس

وصف اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب عثمان ما يقوم به مجلس المريخ الحالي أو ما تبقى من مجلس المريخ يضع العراقيل فهو لا يريد أن يعمل للمريخ حاليا ويتفرج، ولا يريد غيره أن يعمل وتابعت المعركة الشرسة التي دارت بينهم والأخ محمد الشيخ مدني وما قام به محمد الشيخ مدني من عمل لم يقم به أي شخص قريبا، ومع ذلك وضعوا أمامه العراقيل حتى أفسح لهم المجال ويكثرون من الحديث عن الشرعية وأنهم منتخبون وغيرهم ليس شرعيا، وبدليل ذلك أن الذين دعموا المريخ حاليا في ظل مجلس المريخ الحالي تركوا لهم الجمل بما حمل وكأنهم يريدون أن يحصروا المريخ في مجموعتهم ولو تركوا لهم المريخ لحدثت كارثة حقيقية، ولكن اجتماع جمهور المريخ سواء داخل السودان أو خارج السودان قاد المريخ لبر الأمان ووكل جماهير المريخ تراقب الأمر حتى عبر المريخ لبر الأمان.

كنا نراقب الموقف

وصف اللواء نور الدين بما يحدث في المريخ بالخطير، وقال “في الحقيقة كنا نراقب الموقف عن كثب وكلما يفشل نقوم بدعمه وحل المشاكل التي تعيق مسيرته وكنا نتجنب المشاكل وفقط نعمل حتى لا نحدث الحرج لإخوتنا في المريخ ونؤكد أننا ضد الإقصاء وتدخلنا في الوقت المناسب من أجل انقاذ المريخ”.

دعمنا الدوري الممتاز

قال اللواء نور الدين إنهم في الدعم السريع تدخلوا في الوقت المناصب وأنقذوا بطولة الدوري الممتاز من الانهيار ولولا أنهم دعموا الأندية بمبالغ مالية كبيرة بجانب رعاية الدوري الممتاز والمنتخب الوطني، وكانت للدعم السريع خدمات جليلة قدمها عبر الأخ الناطق الرسمي ومدير إدارة الخدمات والتوجيه جمال جمعة بجانب الأعمال الرياضية والتي كنت مسؤولا عنها.

دعم أندية سودانية ومنتخبات

تحدث اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب عن دعم الدعم السريع للأندية في السودان وكذلك المنتخب وسفرياته وقال “دعمنا للرياضة لن يتوقف ولم نعلن الدعم على الإطلاق لأننا تعاهدنا على دعم الرياضة في السودان قمنا بدعم معسكرات المنتخبات الوطنية وكذلك الأندية السودانية وحينما اتصل بنا الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عقب زيارة وفد الكاف لمعاينة الملاعب السودانية تم تكوين لجنة برئاسة النائب الأول لمجلس السيادة الفريق محمد حمدان دقلو وولاء البوشي وزيرة الشباب والرياضة نائبا له، واتضح فيما بعد أن جميع الملاعب السودانية غير مطابقة للمواصفات والمطلوبات للكاف وتحتاج إلى عمل كبير وعملنا بعمل كبير حتى تستقبل المباريات المهمة في ابطال افريقيا والمنتخبات والأندية المشاركة في الكونفدرالية، وحاولنا نقوم بيانة كافة الملاعب ولكننا وجدنا اعتراضات من الجهات التنفيذية ولولا تلك الاعتراضات كانت كل الملاعب في السودان أصبحت جاهزة، وأقول لك إن السودان به مصائب، وكنا نود أن نقوم بصيانة ملاعب كوستي ومدني والأبيض وعطبرة وتم الاعتراض على تلك اللجنة لذلك توقف العمل” .
وأضاف “اتصلت بي جهات من خارج السودان فيهم أمراء سعوديون وخليجيون وأمير كويتي بحكم أنني مريخي  وأنتمي إلى المريخ يريدون رعاية المريخ وخلال زيارتي للمريخ تحدثت مع كافة أبناء المريخ وقلت لهم نطرح الرعاية وفي حالة الوصول لإجماع سنعلن الرعاية وقام مجلس المريخ بالاتصال بالراعي الجديد دون العودة للمريخاب وإخضاع الأمر للشورى وأرى أنه لابد من استشاره كافة أبناء المريخ حتى لا يتعرضوا للإحراج في حالة الإخفاق لأن القرار الصائب وأرى أن المريخ تسرع في إعلان الراعي”.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نشرة إعلامية 




تطمئن رابطة الـمريخ بدولة قطر أهل الرياضة بشكل عام وأهل المريخ على وجه الخصوص بأن ترتيبات البدء في مراحل علاج الكابتن/ أحمد حامد التش تسير بصورة طيبة جداً خاصةً بعد أن أكمل اللاعب  فترة الحجر الصحي المقررة من قبل الجهات الصحية لدولة قطر  لجميع القادمين  والتي حُددت باسبوع واحد قضاه اللاعب في أحد فنادق الدوحة على نفقة الرابطة ، ثم انتقل لسكن خاص تم توفيره له بواسطة رابطة الـمريخ بدولة قطر .
وبعد وصول خطاب من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم موجّه لاتحاد الكرة القطري  بشأن علاج اللاعب على نفقة الاتحاد القطري ، تمت الاستجابة السريعة والمعهودة من قِبل سعادة الشيخ / حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني رئيس الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم ، وقد وجّه سعادته مباشرةً بنقل اللاعب إلى فندق تحت ضيافة الاتحاد القطري والبدء  في إجراءات التنسيق مع مستشفى اسبيتار  لاجراء الفحوصات الطبية والتشخيص اللازم .. حتى يبدأ اللاعب مراحل العلاج وفقاً للتشخيص .

ونوّدُ أن نطمئن الجميع بأن اللاعب يتمتع بروح معنوية عالية جداً ويجد العناية والاهتمام اللازمين من قِبل المكتب التنفيذي لرابطة المريخ بدولة قطر وأعضاء الرابطة حتى يقضي فترات التشخيص والعلاج والتأهيل على أكمل وجه باذن الله ، مع الحرص التام على توفير  كل السبل التي  تضمن خصوصية وراحة اللاعب اثناء فترة العلاج .. تحقيقاً للنتائج المرجوة والمنتظرة بعون الله . 

والله الموفق والمستعان .
_________________________________

المكتب الإعلامي لرابطة المريخ بدولة قطر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#نادر_ابراهيم_مالك_يكتب .. النظام الاساسي المقترح لنادي المريخ 






اود ان اقدم  بعض مرتكزات النظام الاساسي الجديد   والتي اري انها جوهريه  وتمثل تفكير غير نمطي  بالرغم من استصحاب الارث التاريخي  في هذه المسوده .


١/ جوزت المسوده للنادي قيام شركات والدخول في شراكات  لاول مره في تاريخ النادي . القصد بالطبع هو استحداث مصادر دخل  جديده وتتماشي مع التوجه العالمي .

٢/ فتحت المسوده باب العضويه  للمريخاب في الولايات وفي دول المهجر لاول مره   وهو ايضا تطوير نوعي في عضوية النادي ويفتح الباب امام مصادر دخل جديده ومتنوعه .

٣/ اضافت المسوده الوان اضافيه لالوان المريخ الاحمر والاصفر باضافة الاخضر والاسود. لتوسيع ماعون التسويق الرياضي .

٥/ استحدثت المسوده نظام امين المظالم الذي تختاره الجمعيه وهو متفرغ ومستقل من مجلس الاداره لحماية حقوق الاعضاء في اكتساب وتجديد العضويه .

٦/ انشاء ادارة نظم معلومات وارشيف لحفظ سجلات وتاريخ النادي .

٧/ استحدثت مسوده  النظام الاساسي عدد ٣ مقاعد في مجلس  الاداره للشباب والمرأه من العد الكلي للمجلس البالغ ١٥ عضو .

ونواصل والباب مفتوح للنقاش
نادر ابراهيم مالك عضو اللجنه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورة سودانية تتحصل علي ملامح النظام الاساسي الجديد للمريخ




تحصلت  كورة سودانية علي بعض ملامح النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ بعد ان قامت  اللجنة المشرفة عليه بتسليمه نهار اليوم لرئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ادم  سوداكال بحضور أعضاء اللجنة واحتوي علي بعض الاضافات الجديدة :


  ظ،/ تعيين امين سجل العضوية ويتم ترشيحه من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  ويتم التأمين عليه من قبل الجمعية العمومية وسيكون امين سجل العضوية لفترة  خمس سنوات عكس المجلس الذي ستكون مدته اربع سنوات ظ¢/ نادي المريخ يحق له  انشاء شركات تدر عليه دخلا وقد منح النظام الاساسي مجلس الادارة الحق في  انشائها علي أن تكون خاصة بالمريخ دون اي جهة اخري. ظ£/ النظام الاساسي  للمريخ استحدث بندا جديدا اطلق عليه (السجل الوثائقي) سيكون خاصا بالنادي  الخطوة تجئ علي خلفية عدم وجود ارشيف او ملفات يتم العودة اليها حال حدوث  اي ازمة فيم يتعلق بالعقودات الاستثمارية او ملفات اللاعبين ظ¤/فصل السلطة  (التمثيل والتوقيع)أتاح النظام الاساسي التمثيل الرئيس فقط اذ انه سيكون  الممثل وهو من يوقع كما منح النظام الاساسي الضباط الثلاثة حق التوقيع في  حال غياب الرئيس ظ¥/ تم التوافق علي العودة للنظام القديم وفق الموروث حيث  سيكون هيكل مجلس الادارة (رئيس النادي ، نائب الرئيس ، الامين العام ،  وامين المال )وهم الضباط الأربعة وتم التوافق علي أن يكون عدد الاعضاء ظ،ظ،  عضوا بوجود اتنين من السباب وامرأة واحدة علي أن لايتجاوز عمرهم الظ£ظ عاما  ليتم الغاء بند قدامي اللاعبين تماما ظ¦/ الغاء المكتب التنفيذي وتكوين  مايسمي بالأمانة العامة والتي ستكون تحت رئاسة الامين العام والذي سيكون  بجانبه المدير العام الذي سيشرف علي العمل الاداري من كل النواحي وهذه  المهمة كانت من صميم مهام المدير التنفيذي للنادي. ظ§/لجنة مجلس الادارة  بدلا عن الطوارئ وتقوم هذه اللجان بمهام مجلس الادارة في حالة حدوث اي طارئ  وذلك في حالة تحديد اجتماع شهري لمجلس الادارة وتضم رئيس النادي بأختيار  ظ§اعضاء تحل محل المجلس وهي باعتبارها مجلسا مصغرا ظ¨/ الغي النظام الاساسي  الجديد خطوة انهيار المجلس حال فقدان نصف اعضاء مجلس الادارة وبقاء الضباط  الأربعة حيث تم التأمين علي انهيار المجلس حال ذهاب (ظ¥ظ زايد واحد) وحال  انهيار المجلس يتم تشكيل لجنة تسيرية يتولي رئاستها رئيس الحوكمة والمراجعة  وهي اللجنة التي تأتي الي جانب اللجنة القضائية ، لجنة الانتخابات ، ولجنة  الحوكمة بحسب النظام الاساسي الجديد ستتولي ادارة الامور في النادي الي  جانب امين سجل العضوية ، رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات والانضباط علي أن تستكمل  اللجنة التسيرية بأضافةظ¦اعضاء تعمل علي تسيير العمل الاداري لمدة ظ£ اشهر  يتم التمهيد لاجراء انتخابات لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد ظ©/ حسمت اللجنة  السياسية المكلفة بمراجعة ملاحظات الفيفا حول النظام الاساسي الجديد ازمة  التساوي في الاصوات خلال الجمعية العمومية ,وتم التوافق علي أن يتم اجراء  تصويت للمرة الثانية وفي حال التساوي في الاصوات مجددا يتم اجراء قرعة بدلا  عن النظام القديم 

، اخوكم عمار الطيب ، وشكرا جزيلا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجأة.. " أنيمبا" ينتظر المريخ في المطار قبل قليل





post


نفى نادي "أنيمبا" ما ذكره "المريخ" حول رفضه توفير رحلة داخلية من مطار "أويري"، وأشار مسؤولون في النادي النيجيري إلى أن المريخ وعبر سفارة السودان بنيجيريا، خاطب النادي بوصولهم يوم السبت إلى مطار "بورت هاركورت"، بحسب ما أفادت به متابعات #سبورتاق.

وأشار منافس المريخ إلى أن التزاماتهم تجاه الضيف تبدأ بعد وصوله إلى "بورت هاركوت".

ونشرت صفحة غير رسمية للنادي النيجيري مقطعاً مصوراً يظهر انتظار مسئولي النادي لبعثة المريخ في المطار مساء اليوم.

وكان المريخ قد أكّد على رفض تعاون "أنيمبا" في مسألة الطيران الداخلي بجانب رفض سلطات الطيران هناك منح إذن هبوط لطائرة المريخ الخاصة في مطار" أويري" وتَّخْييِرها بين الهبوط في مطار "لاغوس" أو "ابوجا".

ويتواجه الفريقان يوم الأربعاء المقبل لحساب جولة الإياب من الدور الأول بمسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
الاخيرة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب انيمبا يتحدي المريخ 



#ووااوواا
تحدي افيتاي مدرب انيمبا المريخ وقال في تصريحات للاذاعة المحلية:نعرف كيف نحقق الفوز على منافسنا فهو لم يهزمنا عبر تنظيم وخطط بل استغل الاخطاء التي وقعنا فيها وهي اخطاء متوقعة في كرة القدم واضاف : نعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن منافسنا وهو يفتقد لجهود لاعبين مهمين ومؤثرين والفوز عليه بنتيجة كبيرة ليس امرا صعبا فبمثلما حقق الفوز علينا في الخرطوم سنضرب بقوة من اجل الفوز عليه وناشد الجماهير بالعمل الايجابي خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لحشد همم اللاعبين وتحقيق الانتصار على المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المكلفة بإعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي تسلم المسودة لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ والشرطة يتعادلان بهدف لكل في المباراة الودية التي جمعت بينهما عصر امس  بملعب سلاح المهندسين سجل اللاعب حذيفة عبدالله هدف من خارج منطقة الجزاء 











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
رئاسات فخرية بلا بنى تحتية




â–،   لا حديث على الوسائط الإعلامية سوى إعلان لجنة التطبيع الهلالية تسمية المستشار بالديوان الملكي السعودي (تركي الشيخ) رئيساً فخرية لنادي الهلال وعلى دربه سار المريخ ومنح الرئاسة الفخرية لرجل الأعمال السعودي (أحمد طه التازي).

â–،  مسلك قطبي الكرة السودانية يعبّر عن فشل ذريع في إستغلال القيمة الجماهيرية لأكبر ناديين بالسودان وهما يفشلان في إستقطاب عدد من الرعاة والداعمين خلال الحقبة الأخيرة التي لم تعد جاذبة للإستثمار بالمريخ والهلال فتابعنا كل فصول المعاناة والشُح وضعف الإمكانيات في كل الملفات.

â–،  الخطوة في حد ذاتها تعتبر (جيّدة) أن ينفتح عملاقي الكرة السودانية على العالم العربي بإستقطاب شخصيات رأسمالية مقتدرة لنشل القمّة من وحل المحلّية المقيتة ودفعها إلى ساحات التنافس الإفريقي الحقيقي وليس الإكتفاء بشرف التمثيل.

â–،  إسهامات تركي الشيخ في نادي (بيراميدز) لاتخطئها عين فالفريق تحوّل من دوري الدرجة الأولى المصري إلى الدوري الممتاز في موسم (2017-2018) وهو الموسم الذي إشترى فيه تركي الشيخ النادي المصري بنهايته وتحديداً في يونيو 2018.

â–،  بإسهامات تركي الشيخ تحوّل بيراميدز من نادي هامشي يصارع لأجل البقاء إلى أحد أضلاع مثلث القمة المصرية بجوار الأهلي والزمالك بعد أن غربت شمس الإسماعيلي وهبطت أسهم نادي إنبي فجاء في المركز (التاسع) بعد عودته للممتاز من جديد.

â–،  في أول موسم لبيراميدز تحت ملكية تركي الشيخ حصل النادي على المركز (الثالث) ببطولة الدوري بفارق (عشر نقاط) فقط عن الأهلي البطل وحجز بطاقة المشاركة في الكونفدرالية وفي موسم (2019-2020) حافظ النادي على مركزه الثالث مجدداً.

â–،  لم يكتف بيراميدز بذلك بل أنه أقصى الأهلي المصري مرتين متتاليتين من كأس مصر في 2018 و 2019 والتي بلغ خلالها النهائي الذي خسره أمام الزمالك بنتيجة (0-3).

â–،  وفي أولى مشاركاته الإفريقية ببطولة الكونفدرالية وصل إلى المباراة النهائية والتي خسرها أمام نهضة بركان المغربي بنتيجة (0-1) ليبدأ كتابة تاريخه الإفريقي الجديد.

â–،  بالأرقام يعتبرالعمل الذي قام به تركي الشيخ مثمراً بنادي بيراميدز بعد أن بلغ نهائي كأس مصر ونهائي الكونفدرالية وحل ثالثاً في ترتيب الدوري مرتين على التوالي وكل تلك النجاحات لأن تركي الشيخ وجد البيئة الكروية الخصبة لتحقيق النجاح المذكور مع النادي المصري.

â–،  تلك البيئة تتمثّل في جود بنى تحتية ممتازة بمصر وقوانين تنظّم كرة القدم بصورة واضحة وصريحة بعيداً عن سياسات المحاباة والتشفّي.

â–،  أضف إلى ذلك أن الإستثمار ببيراميدز كان يعود على مالكه تركي الشيخ بالفوائد المالية كون الدوري المصري متابع بصورة كبيرة خارجياً وهو ما يفتح أبواب تسويق اللاعبين على مصراعيها هذا غير الصخب الإعلامي الترويجي بمنافسة بيراميدز للقمة المصرية الأهلي والزمالك.

â–،  تلك العوامل لا تتوفّر في السودان على الإطلاق ولن ينجح الإتجاه المذكور بالقمة سواء من قبل التازي أو الشيخ لأن السودان يفتقر لأهم أساس لإستيعاب أي عمل إستثماري وداعم للقمة وهى (البنى التحتية).

â–،  ويكفي أن المريخ لازال يلعب إفريقياً خارج ملعبه والهلال مُجْبر على اداء مبارياته عصراً بسبب ضعف إضاءة إستاده رغم كل زخمهما الجماهيري والإداري.

â–،  حتى على مستوى التنافس فالمريخ والهلال هما قطبي الكرة السودانية ومحتكري بطولات الدوري الممتاز منذ تأسيسه طيلة ربع قرن من الزمان وهو ما سيصيب طموح محاولة دفع عجلة الناديين إلى الأمام بالإضمحلال لأنهما لن يصنعا جديداً أي (الشيخ والتازي) فالتنافس سيظل هو التنافس.

â–،  لذلك لن تتجاوز إسهامات الرجلين (الشيخ والتازي) مرحلة الدعم ولن تخرج من إطار التبراعات اللحظية ولن نشهد أي أي عمل إستراتيجي على الإطلاق بسبب ضعف البنى التحتية وضعف المنافسة المحلية وسوء الإدارة الكروية الأولى بالبلاد وكلها عوامل منفّرة وليست محفّزة لصناعة الجديد.

â–،  فبيراميدز نفسه بكل إنفاق تركي الشيخ فشل في إعتلاء قمة الدوري المصري لموسمين على التوالي وعجز عن تجاوز الأهلي والزمالك وفي نهاية المطاف ترك تركي الشيخ نادي بيراميدز بعد عامين فقط من الإستحواذ على ملكيته.

â–،  حجم التفاؤل الكبير من قبل الناديين الكبيرين ليس في محله على الإطلاق خصوصاً أن الخام المحلي للاعب السوداني (ضعيف) للغاية فالأساس في الأصل (هش وضعيف) ولا يصلح لبناء أي نادي قوي خلال الفترة الحالية.

â–،  كما أن الحديث عن إنتداب أسماء كروية لامعة يعتبر هو الآخر ضرباً من ضروب المستحيل لأن بيئة إستقرار اللاعب المحترف غير متوافرة في السودان والدليل الكم الهائل من أشباه المحترفين الذين جاؤوا إلى القمة خلال الفترة الماضية.

â–،  ونذكّر بأن  فترة الوالي والأرباب شهدت أضخم عمليات ضخ أموال في الناديين والحصيلة النهائية جاءت نهائي كونفدرالي للمريخ في (2007) ونصف نهائي للهلال وهو أقصى معدّل نتائجي رغم القوة المالية الضاربة للوالي والأرباب.

â–،  إذاً المشكلة ليست فيمن ينفق وإنما في ماذا ينفق وما هو الأساس الذي يستند عليه لتحقيق هدف محدد.

â–،  بأقل مجهود كسب المريخ حي العرب بثلاثية نظيفة بعد مباراة فاترة ومملة ورتيبة أدخلت الريبة في نفوس عشّاق الأحمر قبل مواجهة إنييمبا المصيرية.

â–،  لو واصل المريخ اداءه على ذات المنوال أمام إنييمبا فسيعود بنتيجة كارثية فالفريق حتى الآن لا يمتلك أي شكل تنظيمي واضح بعد أن أدّى (خمس) مباريات رسمية.

â–،  أحر التهاني والتبريكات لإبن عمتي  (عبد الرازق عاطف عبد الرازق) بمناسبة عقد قرانه على إبنة عمي (عائشة كمال الحاج) مع كامل الأمنيات لهما بحياة زوجية سعيدة والتهاني موصولة لإبن عمتي عاطف وعمي كمال الحاج بشير والأسرة الكريمة.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: رحل فيتوريا فاستفاق النصر.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية



د.بابكر مهدي الشريف 

تركي و تازي ماذا هناك!! 

× تفاجأ الكافة في الوسط الرياضي بظهور تركي أل الشيخ الرجل الضجة، وتبنيه للهلال السوداني، وتابعنا تلك المساجلات بين مؤيد ورافض، ولم يمر أسبوع إلا وظهر تاز للمريح ونال شرف الرئاسة الحمراء.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن هذا الأمر ليس أمرا عاديا ولم يأت صدفة أو من دوافع رياضية بحتة، ولا اعتقد أطلاقا هو من دوافع انتماء وحب من الرجلين تجاه الناديين العظيمين.
× ما نعلمه عن الرجلين أنهما أصحاب ثروة وأموال كبيرة وعريضة، وأنهما يعملان في عالم الاستثمار التجاري، وهذا وحده يجعلنا نقف نتأمل ونتساءل كثيرا، ما هي الفائدة المالية والأرباح التجارية التي يمكن ان تدرها هذه الرعاية الفجأة؟
× الدوري السوداني من أضعف الدوريات العربية، وهو بالتالي دوري غير جاذب لأهل الإعلان والترويج، وعليه كيف يتسابق أصحاب الأموال والاستثمار لرعاية أنديته؟
×ولو كان الأمر أمر تجارة حرة ونظيفة أو أمر تبني أندية تجلب لهما الشهرة والمكانة لكان الأمر مهضوم ومقبول، ولو كان البلد ذاتها بخير وعافية كان وكان، ولكن لا هذا ولا ذاك.
×صحيح في بلاد التقدم وبلاد المال والإعمال، مثل هذه الأشياء مقبولة ومعمول بها ، ولكن عندنا ليس الأمر كذلك، وانديتنا عبارة عن هيئات شعبية، تقوم على العضوية المفتوحة.
× في أوروبا وبعض البلاد العربية تقوم الأندية على نظام الشركات، وهذا يجعلها تتعامل مباشرة مع المستثمرين، ويتم ذلك وحسب الأنظمة واللوائح المنظمة لها.
×ومن هناك يتابع الناس هنا، كيف تتم بيع الأندية بكاملها لمستثمر، ومن شركة لشركة، ويظل الجمهور بتمسك بناديه ويتابع فريقه بشغف، ولكن هنا لا تسمح اللوائح بمثل هذا العمل.
× إذن من غير المقبول ولا المعقول ان يتقدم رجل أعمال مهما كان مدى حبه، ويعرض خدمات وتبني ورعاية غير محدودة ولا معلومة ، دون مقابل ودون شروط وبلا ضمانات، فهذا ما لا يقبله العقل أبدا أبدا.
× قطعا لا مانع لدينا على رعاية ناديي المريخ والهلال، إذا أتى الأمر بالباب الأمامي، وقام على أسس وبنود واضحة، تحفظ كرامة الناديين، ولا تتعدى حصون البلاد والعباد.
× ولكن ما يبدو لنا غير ذلك، فبلادنا تعيش سيولة وهشاشة لم يسبق لها مثيل قبلا، مما يجعلنا نخشى من استغلال الوضع الراهن، وتنفيذ أجندة تقود بلادنا للضرر عبر أعظم أنديتنا.
× من أين وجد السوباط وسودا كال الشرعية التي تمكنهما من رمي ناديي القمة في حضن مستثمرين، دون مقابل ولا ضمان ولا حماية؟
× ينبغي على رئيسي القمة أن يكونا واضحين في هذا الأمر، ويزودان الكافة بكافة المعلومات، حتى لا يأتي بعد ذلك سوءا، ويصبح المستور مكشوف ومرفوض.
×لأنه أمر لا يقبل أن تسمع أن زيد قد اتصل ليلا وهنأ رئيس النادي بكذا أو سأله عن كذا، ثم شكره الرئيس ونصبه رئيسا فخريا، ومن ثم وعد المنصب بفتح أبواب الجنان على النادي.
× والغريب أن الجماهير صاحبة الشأن والعضوية، تصفق وتغني وتبتهج بمجرد سماعها الكلام المعسول، دون ان تعلم تفاصل ولا تفهم مصير، ومثل هذا لا يحدث إلا ببلادنا، والحافظ الله.
×خلاصة القول هو، يجب على السلطات والجهات المسئولة من امن البلاد والاقتصاد والسلطات الرياضية ، أن تتابع هذا الأمر وان لا تترك الأمر هكذا بلا رابط أو ضابط.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
× يتمتع لاعب المريخ البوركيتي أرنولد بمواصفات ممتازة في خط المقدمة.
× هذا اللاعب ينبغي الاعتناء به كثيرا، فهو يمتلك ثبات وتركيز جيد أمام المرمى.
× لو اهتم الجهاز الفني بهذا اللاعب ، فقطعا سيسد فرقة الغربال ويزيد.
× حقق الأحمر فوزا كبيرا على فريق الشرق بثلاثية، كان أجملها هدف البوركيني اللعاب.
× حي العرب فريق جيد واستطاع أن يوقف الهلال ويتعادل معه.
× أهدى الحكم بالأمس الهلال هدفا من ركلة جزاء لا وجود لها.
× عندما يكون الحكم غير جاهز أو متردد يجب أن يبعد نفسه عن إدارة المباريات.
× لاعب الهلال تعمد ان يرقع رجله وسط عدد من لاعبي الأهلي وداخل المنطقة ثم ارتمى و(كورك) والحكم صفر، دافوري بس.
× ثم قام ود أبوك برد الصاع بهدف رأسي بعد أن جدع جمال سالم بره الخط.
× حظ جمال سلام السيئ، لم يفارقه منذ أن فارق المريخ.
× وقلبي يحدثني أن أبوعشرين يسير في ذات الطريق الخطير.
× وقام صبري عبد الله وزادهم خمسة دقائق، ولكن خاب ظنه.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ والهلال ثروة قومية، فلا تتركوها فريسة، للأسود الضارية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون ابوشيبة

حقيقة علاج التش وفضيحة الاتحاد

* عندما تعرض لاعب المريخ والمنتخب الوطني أحمد حامد التش للإصابة البالغة في مباراة اوتوهو الكنغولي وقبل أن يتم الإعلان الرسمي عن تشخيص الإصابة علمت من مصدر خاص إن اللاعب مصاب بقطع في الرباط الصليبي..
* لم أقم بنشر المعلومة الأولية لتشخيص الإصابة وذلك  إلى حين أن يصدر التشخيص النهائي من الموقع الرسمي للنادي.. 
* القطع في الرباط الصليبي ولو كان جزئياً يعني إن اللاعب سيحتاج لعلاج جراحي، فتبادر إلى ذهني حتمية علاج اللاعب في قطر خاصة بعد نجاح علاج محمد عبدالرحمن هناك..
* أبلغت بعض الإخوة في قطر بأن إصابة التش كبيرة في الركبة وقد تستدعى عملية جراحية..
* رأى الصديق القطب الهلالي عبدالله القاضي أن يتم تحرك سريع لعلاج التش في قطر وأكد لي إن الاتحاد القطري سيتكفل بنفقات العلاج لأن التش لاعب بالمنتخب الوطني حسب البروتوكول.. فقط يحتاج الأمر إلى خطاب من الاتحاد السوداني للاتحاد القطري..
* كان الأخ حسن برقو قد أعلن بأن الاتحاد سيتكفل بعلاج التش واعتقد جرت تحركات في هذا الشأن..
* قام الأمين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل بكتابة خطاب للاتحاد القطري ولكن كانت المفاجأة في الخطاب طلب أبوجبل من الاتحاد القطري أن يستخرج تأشيرة للاعب وذكره إن نفقات علاج اللاعب التش ستتكفل بها رابطة المريخ في قطر!!
* علم الأخ عبدالله القاضي بفحوى الخطاب فاندهش دهشة شديدة ووصف الإداريين في السودان بالجهل المريع والتخبط والعشوائية.. وقال إن قيمة التأشيرة للاعب يمكن أن يدفعها هو من جيبه.. وقال لابد من الغاء خطاب الاتحاد السوداني الفضيحة ومخاطبة رئيس الاتحاد القطري مباشرة ليتكفل الاتحاد القطري بكافة نفقات علاج اللاعب.. وذكر لي بأنه سيتصل بالأخ مزمل أبوالقاسم في هذا الشأن..
* تحرك الأخ مزمل وقام بالاتصال بسفير قطر في الخرطوم سعادة عبدالرحمن بن علي الكبيسي وأخطره بالأمر والذي بدوره قام بالاتصال بسمو الشيخ حمد بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني رئيس الاتحاد القطري الذي رحب بعلاج لاعب المنتخب السوداني على نفقة الاتحاد القطري على أن يقوم الاتحاد السوداني بمخاطبة الاتحاد القطري في هذا الشأن حسب الاجراء ..
* الخطوة التي قام بها الأخ مزمل وصلت لرئيس المريخ سوداكال والذي أخطر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني ليخاطب الاتحاد القطري ليتكفل بعلاج اللاعب حسب البروتوكول.. وبالفعل كتب دكتور أبوجبل خطاباً جديداً للاتحاد القطري بعد الخطاب الفضيحة الأول..
* ومع ذلك لم يخل الخطاب الجديد من بعض البثور فأولاً تمت مخاطبة رئيس الاتحاد القطري بكلمة (سعادة) بدلاً عن (سمو الشيخ) وهذا خطأ بروتكولي قبيح لاشك إنه حز كثيراً في نفوس القطريين..
* ثانياً أقحم أبوجبل اسم رابطة قطر للمرة الثانية في الخطاب الجديد بقوله إن رابطة المريخ بقطر كان يفترض أن تتكفل بعلاج اللاعب ولكن لم يتم ذلك!!
* ما فعله أبوجبل أثار استياءاً وغضباً شديداً في رابطة قطر.. ولكنهم صمتوا حفاظاً على العلاقات الرياضية ولأن رابطة قطر لا تود الدخول في أي مشاكل مع الاتحاد السوداني..
* كيف يصرح الأخ حسن برقو بأن الاتحاد السوداني سيتكفل بعلاج التش ثم يكتب الأمين العام للاتحاد في خطابه الأول لاتحاد قطر لطلب التأشيرة بأن رابطة المريخ بقطر ستتكفل بعلاج اللاعب؟! معقولة يا ناس؟!
* هل هذا مقلب من الاتحاد تجاه المريخ ورابطة قطر أم إن الأمر مجرد جهل وتخبط وعشوائية من قبل الأمين العام للاتحاد الذي لا يعرف بروتوكول العلاج المجاني للاعبي المنتخبات مع دولة قطر ولا يعرف حتى بروتكول مخاطبة رئيس الاتحاد القطري..!!
* ضحكت عندما ذكر البعض إن شداد تكفل بعلاج التش!!

زمن إضافي

* رغم فوز المريخ الكبير على حي العرب إلا أن الأداء السيئ تواصل..
* ظهر خط الدفاع في حالة يرثى لها ومن خلال ثغراته نفد لاعبو العرب عدة مرات ولكنهم اصطدموا بسوء الطالع ويقظة حارس المريخ أحمد عبدالعظيم..
* قد يكون الدفاع قد تأثر بعودة نمر بعد غيبة من الإصابة وسؤ حال المحاور.. هذا بجانب غياب تمبش بسبب الإيقاف.
* وسط المريخ كان سيئاً ولا زال الفراغ الكبير الذي تركه التش ظاهراً..
* بالمهارة تمكن تيري من أرغام دفاع حي العرب على ارتكاب مخالفتي جزاء معه لا فيهما شق ولا طق.. ولكن تيري أحياناً يهدر فرصاً أكثر من مضمونة ويحتاج للمزيد من التركيز..
* لاعب شداد كريمو لا زال بعيداً.. ويجعل هجوم المريخ يظهر ناقصاً.. وقد قلنا مليون مرة بأن مثل هؤلاء اللاعبين لن يتطورون إلا عبر قيام دوري منتظم للشباب.. ولكن من يقنع  شداد الذي يتعامل بنهج الغتاتة والمكايدة..
* لا زالت الشكاوي تنهمر كالسيل في اللاعبين الشباب.. وقد كشفت شكوى المريخ في لاعب هلال كادوقلي عن جريمة فساد إداري خطيرة في الاتحاد باستخراج بطاقة للاعب مثار الشكوى الذي أدخلوه سيستم الانتقالات بعد انتهاء فترة التسجيلات بشهر ولا زال اللاعب معلقاً في السيستم !!
* لابد من التحقيق في هذه الجريمة الإدارية الخطيرة ومعاقبة الإداري المتواطئ مع هلال كادوقلي وإيقافه..
* الاتحاد ابتداء من اللجنة المنظمة الزرقاء وانتهاء بلجنة الاستئنافات المتربصة دوماً بالمريخ لن يقبلوا شكوى المريخ ولكنهم قد يوقفون اللاعب.. وطالما أن مشاركة اللاعب أمام المريخ غير قانونية بتأكيد السيستم عليه لابد من الترتيب لتصعيد القضية إلى محكمة كاس..
* علماً إن هناك تلاقي بين سوداكال ومزمل أبوالقاسم هذه الأيام مما سيساعد في نجاح توصيل أي قضية لمحكمة كاس..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

        *ود الصاوي .. وود أبوك*

السبت الثاني من يناير 2021

• من يريدون أن يتابعوا تألق فريق الهلال وانتصاراته الباهرة وعروضه السينمائية الرهيبة فعليهم ان يتفرجوا عليه في الصحف الزرقاء ، ويستمتعوا به في الأعمدة الصحفية ، لأنهم لن يجدوه في الملاعب ، مهما اجتهدوا وأنهكوا انفسهم في البحث والتقصي.
• الهلال رهيب وخطير وقاهر وماهر وماجد ، عندما يلعب في عمود محمد عبد الماجد!
• ويصبح أخطر وأمهر ، إذا ظهر في عمود الرشيد علي عمر!
• أما إذا لعب في مقال إيفوسا الأجلح ، الشهير بإبراهيم عوض ، فإنه يصبح أخطر من البارسا والريال ، وتنتفي علاقته بلعب العيال.
• الحديث نفسه ينطبق على الفرقة الزرقاء حال ظهورها في أعمدة ياسر سادس وقسم خامس ورمضان أحمد السيد، وبقية كتاب المدعوم ، الذين ينفخون وصيف دنيانا في الصحف كل صباح ، قبل يطرشق داخل المستطيل الأخضر كالعادة!
• ستون جريدة .. ومحنتهم شديدة!
• مائتا مقال ، والحال ياهو نفس الحال.
• الدرونات المحلية تنهال ، والصفر الدولي على ذات المنوال!
• عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمانشيتات الضخمة والعناوين الرنانة والعبارات المفخمة المضخمة يصبح المدعوم البرنجي الذي لا يتفوق عليه اي كنجي!
• ما أن يتحول إلى الملعب حتى تستبين حقيقته ، ويتساقط ريشه ، ويظهر هزاله ، وتسوء أحواله ، وترتعش ركبه وترتعد فرائصه ، وتتواضح نتائجه ، ليحتل المركمز الثامن في جدول الترتيب ، كحاله الآن ، أو يحتكر الوصافة الدورية ، مثلما ظل يفعل منذ ثلاث سنوات!
• ومع ذلك .. أبو فضة .. عامل ضجة!!
• الوصافة الثلاثية نفسها أتت مدعومة.
• نصيب الحكام فيها أكبر من نصيب لاعبي وصيف دنيانا.
• عندما تابعنا مانشيتات الصحف الزرقاء خلال الانتقالات الماضية توهمنا أن الهلال سيكتسح كل الفرق بنصف دستة على الأقل في كل مباراة!
• ظننا لغفلتنا أن أداء الفرقة الزرقاء سيصبح بأناقة قمصان الطاهر يونس المزركشة ، وتي شيرتاته الأنيقة ، وما ان بدأ الدوري حتى بدا الهزال على الهلال ، وظهر كمن يرتدي عراقي دمورية ، عمره عشرة أعوام!
• لم يظهر أي أثر لأموال ولدنا السوباط على الفرقة الزرقاء.
• لا جديد يذكر ولا قديم يعاد عليها !
• نفس الفريق التعبان .. الكحيان .. المتواضع .. صاحب المستوى الهزيل والنتائج المتواضعة.
• لا فرق يذكر بين هلال الصحف وهلال الفاشر وهلال الثغر وهلال الجبال !
• كلاهم في السوء سواء!
• بل إن هلال الجبال تميز على والده الضعفان الكحيان بقدرته على خطف نقطة من الزعيم.
• ودعت الفرقة الزرقاء عام 2020 بتعادل!
• واستقبلت عام 2021 بتعادل غير عادل.
• ولم يكن هناك كبير فرق بين هذا وذاك!
• هلال 2018 ، هلال 2019، هلال 2020، وهلال 2021، كلهم تعبانين وسجمانين ، ولاحقين الزينين!
• بالأمس حصل على نقطة بمساعدة الحكم صبري محمد فضل ، الذي احتسب ركلة جزاء للفرقة الزرقاء من وحي خياله الخصب!
• ركلة مضحكة ، شك في صحتها الكابتنان د. عمر النقي وخالد الزومة في الاُستوديو التحليلي لقناة الملاعب ، وضحكنا لها نحن ، لأن مدافع الهلال وضاح نافس بها جمال حسن سعيد ومحمد نعيم سعد في جودة التمثيل.
• الحقيقة أن أهلي مروي كان أفضل من الهلال في كل شئ.
• في مقدار السيطرة على الكرة ونقلها بطريقة صحيحة ، وفي القدرة على صناعة الفرص ، وفي الدفاع المنظم ، وفي بناء الهجمات المرتدة .
• لولا الركلة الوهمية التي جاد بها الحكم على الفرقة الزرقاء لخرج عيال فاروق جبرة من المباراة متأبطين النقاط الثلاث بجدارة.
• علماً أنهم أهدروا فرصتين في غاية الخطورة ، في إحداهما كان المهاجم ود أبوك على انفراد كامل بولدنا جمال سالم ، لكن تسديدته أخطأت المرمى بقليل.
• وفي الثانية كاد ود أبوك أن يكرر شريط الهدف الرأسي ، لولا أن كرته اعتلت العارضة ببضعة سنتمترات.
• الحقيقة أننا مشفقون من تراجع مستوى ولدنا الحارس اليوغندي المجنس جمال سالم ، الذي أصبح يتلقى الأهداف من سقط لقط ، ويتخصص في جمع الكرات من الشباك كلما ظهر في حراسة المدعوم.
• في الدوري السابق أحرز فيه السماني هدافاٌ من (قوز برة).
• وبالأمس سجل فيه ولدنا رامي كورتيكلا هدفاً من (التكلة أبشر).
• حتى الهدف الرأسي الذي ناله مهاجم الملوك ود أبوك أتى من عكسية لعبت بالقرب من خزان مروي!
• انطبقت عليهم مقولة ( ما ود أبوك .. لكن بربيك)!
• تربية وطنية .. وتربية كروية ، ونطحة رأسية.
• ألحقوا الهلال يا أولاد الحلال!
• أبو ناصر محتاج شغل كتير وصرف كتير ، كي يخلص المدعوم من دروناته المحلية ، ووصافته الثلاثية!

آخر الحقـائق

• علمنا أن ود أبوك متخصص في كربجة المدعوم منذ أن كان لاعباً في فريق ود هاشم سنار.
• وقتها أفلح في إقصاء الهلال من مسابقة كأس السودان.
• نقترح عليهم أن يخطروا الكفيل أبو ناصر كي يسجيل لهم ود أبوك ، وود الهندي.. وود الصاوي كمان!
• فريق تركي .. جماهيره تبكي !
• بالبدر أو بالزهر هم ما أنصفوك.. يا ود أبوووووك!
• كوكب منزه في علوك .. أنوارو واصلة بدون سلوك .. في غيب الحلوك .. أغرب شمايل زاملوك .. وهم أهملوك.. حسنك صفة .. وفيك موصفة ، وحسن الظبا .. وأدب الملوك .. ياود أبوووووووك!
• لماذا لا يجرب الهلالاب إشراك محمد عبد الماجد في خانة حارس المرمى بعد أن فشل ولدنا ورقتين و ولدنا سالم في منع الأهداف السهلة من ولوج المرمى الأزرق؟
• ذكر لنا رفقاء دراسة الحبيب محمد عبد الماجد في مدرسة شندي الثانوية أنه كان حارساً لهلوبة!
• وفي كل مباراة ينهزم سبعة بصعوبة!
• إذا فشل (ونثق في فشله) يمكنهم أن يشركوا فطومة أختي في خانة الحراسة .
• نثق أن لسانها السليط كفيل بصد أخطر الكرات!
• العارفوا أنها لن تكون أسوأ أداءً من جمال سالم و ورقتين!
• حراس الهلال كلما يطلعوا من القون يرجعوا فاضين!
• واحد فيهم برجع مليان مافي!
• ولدنا ورقتين طلع ونط ومسك فنيلة أسعد دبايوا!
• وجمال سالم قبض الهواء ، وفشل في مسك رأسية ود أبوك!
• إذا إستمر نقاع الزير في نتائجه الحالية فستصبح وصافته الدائمة في خطر عظيم!
• أهلي شندي ماشي تمام ، ورامي قدام.
• جمع العلامة الكاملة ، بفوزين في مباراتين!
• ولدنا إبراهومة برضو شادي حيلو ومحقق انتصارين متتاليين!
• بالطريقة دي المدعوم ممكن ينافس على الكونفدرالية بالردمية .
• آخر خبر : يقال إن الكفيل الجديد (أبو ناصر) هاتف ولدنا هشام السوباط بعد نهاية المباراة قائلاً: ( حي الله الربع ، ويش بكم كل مرة مدرنين يا هشـــــام)؟








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يصدر بيانا غاضبا بشأن "تجمع الاتحادات المحلية"
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت





  هدد  الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، بتحويل  شخصيات واتحادات للجنة الانضباط، وذلك على خلفية دعوة لاجتماعات مع اتحادات  ولائية في ورقة مزورة عليها ترويسة اتحاد الكرة السوداني، وعليها توقيعه.

وقال شداد في بيان حمل تحذير وتهديدات، حصل  على نسخة منه:

أوردت  بعض وسائل الإعلام والتواصل الاجتماعي صورا لبطاقة دعوة باسم تجمع  الاتحادات المحلية لكرة القدم وأندية الدرجة الممتازة، مروسة باسم الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم وشعاره، ويود رئيس الاتحاد أن يؤكد، أنه لا علاقة  للاتحاد بهذه الدعوة.

ليس في النظام الأساسي ذكر تنظيم باسم تجمع أو رابطة الاتحادات المحلية أو أندية الممتاز أو الاثنين معا.

وعليه  فإن تنظيم تجمع الاتحادات والأندية المذكور في الدعوة الموجهة لها، هو  تنظيم غير شرعي ودعوته باطلة والمشاركة فيه توجب المحاسبة.

المجموعة  التي أنشأت هذا التنظيم غير الشرعي، هي نفسها التي عملت جاهدة لعرقلة  مسيرة اتحاد كرة القدم، وإكمال بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسمين الماضيين  وفشلت في ذلك.

والآن تواصل مساعيها بتكتيك جديد مخفية بغايات الحقيقة التي تهدف إلى عودة عهد الفوضى، والشللية، ونهب أموال الفيفا.

وبالقدر  نفسه فإن التحذير لأعضاء الاتحاد من الاشتراك في الاجتماع أو التجمع غير  الشرعي، ولمن وقع الدعوة، وإن واصل سيتم تحويله إلى لجنة الانضباط للمحاسبة  بتهمة العمل على تقويض الاتحاد الشرعي، وتفتيته وتأسيس التجمع غير الشرعي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستنكر دعوته لتجمع أندية الدوري الممتاز
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ 
أصدر  المريخ السوداني بيانا، مساء اليوم السبت، استنكر فيه دعوة ما يسمى "تجمع  الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الدوري الممتاز" لدراسة الوضع الرياضي الراهن.

وقال  المريخ: "تابع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ باستغراب كبير، الدعوة المقدمة من  الجسم الذي أطلق على نفسه (تجمع الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة  الممتازة)، حيث دعا للقاء تفاكري بغرض مناقشة (الوضع) الراهن الرياضي،  والترتيب لعقد جمعية عمومية".

وأضاف: "بكل تأكيد، يستنكر مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ هذا المسلك، الذي ينم عن خروج صريح عن المؤسسية، وعدم  الالتزام واحترام النظم والمؤسسات العليا، المتمثلة في الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم، والذي أعلن في بيان واضح عدم اعترافه بهذا الجسم".

وشدد  المريخ على عدم اعترافه بهذا الكيان، معتبرًا أن هدف هذه الدعوة هو  "الفوضى الخلاقة"، والخروج عن طوع المؤسسة التي تدير النشاط الرياضي  بالبلاد.

وأردف: "يدعو أولا نادي المريخ إلى الالتزام بالنظم  واللوائح، التي تحكم العلاقة بين هذه المؤسسات والاتحاد السوداني، وثانيا  يعلن النادي رفضه التام لمثل هذه الخطوات، الهادفة لزعزعة الاستقرار  الرياضي".

وأكمل البيان الممهور باسم رئيس مجلس إدارة المريخ، آدم  سوداكال: "يأمل النادي أن تنتهج أندية الدرجة الممتازة ذات النهج، في سبيل  تكوين رابطة الأندية المحترفة، التي ستضطلع مستقبلا بكل ما يتعلق بشؤون  أندية الدرجة الممتازة.. والله ولي التوفيق".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم اللّه الرحمن الرحيم 


بيان من لجنة التطبيع بنادي الهلال 

طالعت  لجنة التطبيع دعوة صادرة مما يسمى تجمع الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة  الممتازة للقاء تفاكري لمناقشة الراهن الرياضى والترتيب لعقد جمعية عمومية
عليه نود أن نورد الآتي :
١/نرفض وندين ونشجب هذا المسمى الذى لا يرتكز على مرجعية قانونية 
٢/نعتبر أن هذه الدعوة خارج إطار  المؤسسية وتتعارض مع النظم الأساسية واللوائح
٣/نؤكد أنها تسعى لخلق خلافات ومعارك فى غير معترك أو مسوغ 
٤/تفتقر  لأي رؤية أو مسوغ شرعي غير تكريسها لهدم المؤسسية التي يمثلها الإتحاد  السودانى وهو مفوض قانوناً لتنظيم النشاط الرياضى وفق ماتنص عليه القوانين  واللوائح ومايرتكز عليه من تفويض قانونى يحكم العلاقة بكل أطراف النشاط  الرياضى رأسياً وأُفقياً.. 
٥/نعلن  أننا لسنا طرف أو جزء من هذا التنظيم ولا علاقة لنا بما يصدر منه بل ترفضه  وندينه ونناهضه دعماً للقانون وحرصاً على الشرعية ورفضاً لكل ما ورد منه  ونحن إذ ندين هذا المسلك نناشد كل الإتحادات  المحليه وأندية الممتاز النأي  بنفسها عن هذا الطريق المفخخ.. 

الأمانه العامة
بأمر لجنة التطبيع   
نادي الهلال  ام درمان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يشكو إنييمبا للكاف
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني، اليوم السبت، أنه تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، ضد إنييمبا النيجيري.

ويحل  المريخ ضيفا على إنييمبا، يوم الأربعاء القادم، في إياب دور الـ32 لدوري  أبطال إفريقيا، علما بأن الفريق السوداني فاز ذهابا (3-0).

وأكد  المريخ، أنه تقدم بشكوى عاجلة للكاف، تتعلق برفض إنييمبا توفير طائرة لنقل  الفريق من العاصمة النيجيرية لاجوس إلى مدينة آبا معقل "إنييمبا" والمكان  الذي ستقام فيه المباراة.

ودعم المريخ  شكواه بالمستندات، كما قام بمخاطبة وزارة الخارجية السودانية لمخاطبة  نظيرتها النيجيرية، فيما يتعلق برفض سلطات الطيران النيجيرية هبوط طائرة  النادي عبر رحلتها الخاصة في مطار أويري.

وشدد المريخ على أنه بهذه  المعاملة السيئة، يكون إنييمبا قد خالف لوائح مسابقات الاتحاد الأفريقي،  علما أنه وجد معاملة واستقبال طيب من قبل المريخ، لدى زيارته السابقة  للسودان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* ريال مدريد يتخطى سيلتا فيجو ويعتلي صدارة الليجا مؤقتاً
* فياريال يتغلب على ليفانتي.. وبلد الوليد يستفيق على حساب خيتافي
* آرسنال يؤكد صحوته برباعية في شباك بروميتش.. وبالاس يفوز على شيفيلد
* توتنهام يستعيد توازنه بثلاثية في ليدز.. وبرايتون يتعادل مع وولفرهامبتون
* لايبزيج يتصدر بالفوز على شتوتغارت.. وهيرتا برلين يضرب شالكه بثلاثية
* فرانكفورت يسدي خدمة لبايرن بإسقاط ليفركوزن بالدوري الالماني
* التعاون يضرب أهلي جدة بثلاثية ويحرمه من صدارة الدوري السعودي
* لشبونة يحكم قبضته على صدارة الدوري البرتغالي بعد فوزه على براجا
* باريس سان جيرمان يعلن رسميا تعيين بوكيتينو مديرا فنيا للفريق
* انتر ميلان ينفي خبر بيع بعض الأسهم في النادي لمستثمرين جدد
* رابطة البريميرليج تؤجل مباراة فولهام وبيرنلي بسبب بفيروس كورونا
* كوتينيو لاعب برشلونة يجري عملية جراحية ناجحة ويغيب لثلاثة أشهر
* رئيس ليون يعلن الاستسلام لرغبة ديباي واللاعب يقترب إلى برشلونة
* إبراهيموفيتش وبن ناصر خارج قائمة ميلان لمواجهة بينفينتو
* مقترح بتخصيص الملعب الأولمبي في برلين لمنتخب ألمانيا
* غياب أومتيتي ومشاركة ميسي الأبرز في مران برشلونة
* لاغازيتا: إبراهيموفيتش يقترب من العودة لمنتخب السويد
* لابورتا: سكان المريخ سيشهدون بمساندة الفار لريال مدريد
* بوكيتينو: أعد جماهير سان جيرمان بكرة هجومية قتالية
* كومان: ميسي حر في قراره.. والانتخابات تحسم مصير الميركاتو
* بيرلو للاعبي يوفنتوس: لن نكرر صدمة فيورنتينا
* مرشح لرئاسة برشلونة يقترح تنظيم مباراة سنوية ضد العنصرية
* استبعد أن يطلب منه ذلك.. فينجر: إذا احتاجني آرسنال سألبي النداء
* سيميوني ينوي إراحة نجمه البرتغالي جواو فيليكس أمام ألافيس
* أكاديمية الآداب بأوروجواي: إيقاف كافاني قرار ظالم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 16:15  beIN 2  يوسف سيف


* تشيلسي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 18:30  beIN 2  رؤوف خليف


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) إلتشي 15:00  beIN 3  ؟؟


* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 17:15  beIN 3  احمد البلوشي


* إيبار (-- : --) غرناطة 19:30  beIN 5  ؟؟


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) أوساسونا 19:30  beIN 3  ؟؟


* هويسكا (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 3  عصام الشوالي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) كروتوني 13:30  beIN 4  علي محمد علي


* أتلانتا (-- : --) ساسولو 16:00  beIN 5  ؟؟


* كالياري (-- : --) نابولي 16:00  beIN 4  جواد بدة


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) بولونيا 16:00  beIN 8  ؟؟


* جنوى (-- : --) لاتسيو 16:00  beIN 7  خالد الحدي


* بارما (-- : --) تورينو 16:00  beIN 9  ؟؟


* روما (-- : --) سامبدوريا 16:00  beIN 6  محمد بركات


* سبيزيا (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 16:00 beIN 10  ؟؟


* بينفينتو (-- : --) ميلان 19:00  beIN 4  احمد الطيب


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) أودينيزي 21:45  beIN 4  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) فولفسبورج 16:30  SKY 4   الذهاب


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) ماينز 19:00  SKY 4   الذهاب





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* توتنهام هوتسبير (3 : 0) ليدز يونايتد
* كريستال بالاس (2 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
* برايتون (3 : 3) وولفرهامبتون
* وست بروميتش (0 : 4) آرسنال

#الترتيب : ليفربول (33) مانشستر يونايتد (33) توتنهام (29) ليستر سيتي (29) إيفرتون (29)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* فياريال (2 : 1) ليفانتي
* ريال بيتيس (1 : 1) إشبيلية
* خيتافي (0 : 1) بلد الوليد
* ريال مدريد (2 : 0) سيلتا فيغو

#الترتيب : ريال مدريد (36) أتلتيكو (35) سوسييداد (29) فياريال (29) إشبيلية (27)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* فيردر بريمن (0 : 2) يونيون برلين
* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (2 : 1) باير ليفركوزن
* كولن (0 : 1) أوجسبورج
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (0 : 1) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ
* هوفنهايم (1 : 3) فرايبورغ
* هيرتا برلين (3 : 0) شالكه
* شتوتجارت (0 : 1) لايبزيج

#الترتيب : لايبزيج (31) بايرن ميونيخ (30) باير ليفركوزن (28) يونيون (24) فولفسبورج (24)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الرائد (2 : 2) القادسية
* الأهلي (0 : 3) التعاون


#الترتيب : الهلال (24) الأهلي (22) الشباب (19) الاتحاد (18) الوحدة (18)


..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معلقين_مباريات_اليوم

#مباريات_الاحد
2:30 م إنتر ميلان ضد كروتوني تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 1 "
5 م كالياري ضد نابولي تعليق جواد بده beIN 4 "
5 م جنوى ضد لاتسيو تعليق خالد الحدي beIN 7 "
5:15 م نيوكاسل يونايتد ضد ليستر سيتي تعليق يوسف سيف beIN 1 "
6:15 م ديبورتيفو آلافيس ضد أتليتكو مدريد تعليق أحمد البلوشي beIN 3 "
7:30 م تشيلسي ضد مانشستر سيتي تعليق رؤوف خليف beIN 1 "
8 م بينفينتو ضد ميلان تعليق أحمد الطيب beIN 4 "
10:45 م يوفنتوس ضد أودينيزي تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 4 "
11 م هويسكا ضد برشلونة تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 1 .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بكري المدينة: أتمناه عاما مليئا بالنجاحات والانتصارات




تمنى مهاجم المريخ بكري عبد القادر ” المدينة ” أن تعود ذكرى الاستقلال المجيد وبلادنا تنعم بالامن والامان وأن يزول الوباء.

وقال اللاعب الشهير بـ(العقرب) في تصريحات صحفية “نتمنى أن يعود العام الجديد على الجميع بالخير وأن تمضي البلاد إلى الامام وأن تتحقق الطموحات والاحلام التي ينادي بها الجميع.

واشار العقرب خلال حديثه إلى انه على الصعيد الشخصي يتمنى أن تكون السنة الميلادية الجديدة مليئة بالنجاحات والانتصارات وتحقيق البطولات لرفعة اسم المريخ عاليا سواء في البطولات المحلية او الخارجية إن شاء الله.

واوضح اللاعب بحسب صحيفة السوداني، انه حرص على الاحتفال بذكرى الاستقلال مع اسرته الصغيرة، مشيرا إلى انه ملتزم بالتدابير الصحية الخاصة بجائحة كورونا سائلا الله تعالى أن يزيل الوباء عن البلاد وأن ينعم بالشفاء على المصابين إن شاء الله.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب #الدوري الان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم ود عجبنا
إمبراطورية المال هل تجلب الأبطال 

ضج الوسط الرياضي خلال اليومين الماضين بخبر تعيين مستشار الديوان الملكي السعودي تركي آل الشيخ رئيسا فخريا لنادي الهلال السوداني هكذا فجأة وبدون مقدمات وقبل الغوص في تفاصيل الخبر لابد لنا من وقفة قصيرة مع سيرة الرجل الذاتية المتخمة بالإنجازات وللتعرف عليه أكثر فهو تركي عبدالمحسن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ مستشار حالي في الديوان الملكي بمرتبة وزير ورئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للترفيه بالمملكة العربية السعودية وشغل مناصب رياضية كثيرة منها رئاسة الأتحاد العربي لكرة القدم ورئاسة مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للرياضة ورئاسة اللجنة الأوليمبية السعودية وكذلك الرئيس الفخري نادي التعاون في بريده ورئيس أعضاء الشرف لنادي الوحدة في مكة المكرمة ومالك نادي بيراميدز سابقا والميريا الأسباني حاليا ويمتلك عضوية شرفية في الهلال والتعاون والنصر ، مسيرة حافلة للرجل في مجال الرياضة علي المستوي العربي رغم ظهوره المتأخر ، أبو ناصر كما يحلو له مناداته بهذه الكنية قبل الرئاسة الفخرية لنادي الهلال السوداني وفور تكليفه ظهر في عدة قنوات سودانية وعلي صفحته الشخصية بفيسبوك مبشرا بنهضة كروية كبيرة ستحدث في القلعة الزرقاء ومحدثا عن وإستجلاب أضخم المحترفين وأستقدام أكبر الكوادر التدريبية مع الإهتمام بالمنشات وإنشاء أكاديمية رياضية وكذلك التعاقد مع شركات عالمية للأزياء ورعاية النادي بمبالغ فلكية حيث قال بالنص( أريد أن أجعل الهلال سيد أفريقيا ) وقال أيضا (أنا جاي أشتغل) ، طموحات وأحلام كبيرة لرجل قادر بمفرده علي تغيير الواقع بما يمتلكه من إمكانات فكرية ومادية رهيبة وما يتمتع به من علاقات واسعة وضخمة في الوسط الرياضي العربي والعالمي وتجارب سابقة قوية مع بيراميدز والميريا والتعاون والوحدة والزمالك صادف أمة الهلال المهووسة بسيادة أفريقيا وشعب رياضي يتحمس لكل من يطلق الوعود البراقة وإن لم يفعل ، وبعيدا عن كواليس كيف ولماذا ترغب شخصية بهذا الزخم وهذه النجومية بناء فريق الهلال علي الطريقة عالمية والصرف عليه بأرقام لم تشهدها الملاعب السودانية من قبل وتضاهي أندية الخليج الغنية إلا أن موافقة ال الشيخ بالمنصب وحماسه الكبير لتحقيق النجاح في السودان يعتبر مكسبا كبيرا جدا للهلاليين الباحثين منذ الأزل عن التتويج الأفريقي وإن كان هذا البحث لم يعدو عن كونه مجرد أماني وأحلام تتداول بين المجتمع الأزرق ولم يبذل أي مجلس أتي أو رئيس تولي جهدا مقدرا في سبيل تنزيل هذه الأحلام إلي أرض الواقع وكذا الحال في المريخ وكل الأندية السودانية عموما فهل يعتبر رئيس الأتحاد العربي السابق هو قنطار الشطارة والكرت الرابح للأهله في السنوات القادمة .
منصب الرئيس الفخري أو الشرفي للهلال لا يعتبر الأول لتركي ال الشيخ فمن قبل تولي الرئاسة الفخرية للأهلي المصري والتعاون والوحدة السعودي وإذا تحدثنا عن فترته القصيرة مع الأهلي المصري أواخر عام (2018 ) الذي يعتبر هو من أشد معجبيه لم تخلو من المشاكل ومرت رئاسته بشد وجزب كبيرين وتراشق إعلامي علي وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي بين الرجل وبعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الأهلي أو لاعبين سابقين بالفريق إنتهت بسحب المنصب منه بقرار من مجلس الأهلي ولم تنتهي القصة بعد وأخر فصولها فتحه لمحضر رسمي ضد النادي الأهلي ومطالبته بأمواله التي دعم بها الفريق في فترة سابقة بما يقارب ال(260) مليون جنية مصري هي قيمة ضم صلاح محسن مهاجم أنبي والتجديد لعبدالله السعيد وأحمد فتحي وعلي النقيض تماما نجد أن علاقته بنادي الزمالك لم تكن من منصة الرئاسة الشرفية التي رفضها وإكتفى ببرتكول تعاون بينه وبين مرتضي منصور رئيس الزمالك أثمر عن دعم مباشر وغير مباشر بقيمة (332) مليون جنية مصري منها تبرعه بصفقة اللاعب التونسي فرجاني ساسي التي كلفت (7) مليون يورو للاعب وناديه السابق النصر السعودي وحمدي النقاز مليون دولار أيضا  والمساهمة في تجديد عقد نجم الفريق طارق حامد بما قيمته (15) مليون مصري غير تبرعاته لبناء ملعب جديد والمساهمة في إنطلاقة الزمالك وبعض أشكال الدعم الاخري في الأزياء وتوفير الشركات الراعية .
إنفاق رجال المال والأعمال علي الكرة السودانية لم يكن غريبا وعلي القمة بالتحديد حيث نتذكر صلاح إدريس مع الهلال وأهلي شندي وجمال الوالي والأمين البرير وأخيرا الكاردينال الذين بذلوا ملايين الدولارات ومليارات الجنيهات وأحداثوا طفرة كبيرة في المنشآت وعلي المستوي الفني وحققوا الألقاب المحلية وقطعوا مسافات كبيرة نحو منصات التتويج الإفريقية التي ظلت عصية عليهم طوال فترات توليهم الطويلة لييقي السؤال قائما هل فقط المال والصرف العالي وحده القادر علي جلب البطولات وتكوين فريق بمواصفات عالمية ام أن صرفهم لم يكن كافي وهل هنالك أشياء أخري أكثر أهمية من المال مثل الإدارة الفنية المتخصصة والقادرة علي تحقيق الأهداف والخطط وكذلك توفر الزاد البشري المميز القادر علي تنزيل عمل الإدارات الي نجاحات داخل أرض الملعب .

باص قوون 

نقلة مرتقبة إن حدثت في الهلال ستلقي آثارها علي الكرة السودانية عموما وعلي المريخ خصوصا من باب الندية الكبيرة والتنافس الشرس بين القطبين في كافة المجالات وما خبر تعيين رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد طه التازي رئيسا شرفيا لنادي المريخ إلا فصل من قصة ستكتب بقيتها لاحقا .

إرتفاع وانخفاض مستوي الإخوة الأعداء يرتبط بأحوال أحدهم الذي يحض الآخر علي التفوق بتميزة أو يبطئه بتقاعسه مثل التوأم . 

ظهور السوباط في الهلال وإحداثه للجلبة جعل المريخاب يتحدون حول فريقهم ونجحوا بالفعل في تجاوز مطب التسجيلات الشائك رغم فقدهم أبوعشرين والآن ظهور ال الشيخ قد يكون سببا في خير كبير يعم البيت المريخي علي عكس ما يتوقع الجميع .

مشاكل الرئيس الفخري مع الأهلاوية ومطالبته لهم برد كل مليم دفعه للقلعة الحمراء بمحضر رسمي تحتم على الأهله صياغة إطار قانوني للتبرعات التي سيقدمها الرجل تحمي النادي شرور الديون والأزمات المالية مستقبلا فإن إستطاع الأهلي رد (260) مليون جنية مصري أي ما يعادل (16) مليون دولار لن نستطيع رد ربعها مع عملتنا المتهاوية وأنديتنا الفقيرة المعدمة وحتي لا تتحول هذه النعمة الي نغمة .

بعض التقارير المصرية تتحدث عن أن تركي هو الكسبان من رئاسته الشرفية للأهلي وليس فريق القرن الذي لم يستفد شيئا من دعم مستشار الديوان الملكي بعد مغادرة عبدالله السعيد وأحمد فتحي وفشل صلاح محسن في حين حاز ال الشيخ علي شهرة وأضواء لم يكن ليجدها في مصر إلا بعد إرتباطه بالأهلي هذه الشعبية التي سيجدها في السودان أهم مكاسب أبو ناصر وعليه أن يمنح الهلال مقابلها عطاءا ودعما مقدرا .

أهم ما ينتظر من هذا الإستثمار السعودي هو تطوير البنية التحتية المتهالكة وليس هناك فضيحة أكبر من عدم وجود ملعب مؤهل سوي ملعب الهلال ودوري كامل يلعب علي استادين فقط في سابقة لم ولن تحدث في أي دولة في العالم

رفع عدد المحترفين الي خمسة إن حدث يمكن أن يحسن من مستوي القمة بشرط تميز هؤلاء المحترفين فمعادلة صناعة فرق البطولات تقول أفضل المحليين وأجود المحترفين .

أكبر عقبة ستواجه ال الشيخ  وأي مستثمر في الأندية السودانية هو ضعف الكادر المحلي وقلة جودته فهو يفتقد للكثير مقارنة بنظرائهم في القارة من لاعبين وإداريين وغيرهم من شرائح كرة القدم الستة وسيكون أمام خيار الإتكاء علي قيمة المحترفين الذين سيحضرهم في تحقيق النجاح وبعض الإشراقات من جانب المحليين الموهوبين وهم قلة .

وصول بيراميدز لنهائي الكونفدرالية والزمالك لنهائي الأبطال خصوصا بعد ظهور سعادة المستشار في عوالم هذه الأندية يجعل إمكانية صعود الهلال منصة التتويج جائزا بعد إقترانه بالشخصية الأكثر تأثيرا في كرة القدم لعام (2017) و(2018 )في مؤتمر دبي الرياضي الدولي وجائزة محمد بن راشد للإبداع الرياضي .

هذا اللقب إن تحقق سيعبد الطريق أمام السودانية لإنجاز مماثل بإعتبار أنه سيمنحنا كتالوج حديث عن كيفية تحقيق الألقاب مثلما تفتح إنجازات الأهلي المصري ومازيمبي الكنغولي والرجاء المغربي الباب أمام أندية بلادها للتألق أفريقيا وما حدث لبيراميدز ونهضة بركان من نهضة مرتكزة علي أطنان من المال وتجربة عمالقة بلادها ليس ببعيد . 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
 بابكر سلك

جدودنا زمان 


*وصونا علي الوطن 
*على التراب الغالي الماليهو تمن 
*جدودنا زمان جدودنا زماااااان 
*تلك كانت وصية جدودنا لينا 
*فهل كنا حافظين للوصية بعد حققنا استقلالنا ؟؟؟
*العين لا تحجبها غشاوة عن واقع اهمالنا للوطن وتفريطنا في الوصية 
*ولنا أن نعود بذاكرة التاريخ لذاكرة التاريخ  
*التسعينات أفضل من الألفينات 
*والتمنينات أفضل من التسعينات 
*وسنة سبعين كنا أفضل من سنة تمنين 
*وسنة ستين قمة الحضارة والجمال أفضل من سنة سبعين 
*والخمسينات زمن الخواجات وما ادراك ما الخواجات 
*فهل بعد هذه المقارنة نحن حافظين للوصية ؟؟؟؟
*الإنقاذ اتجدعت فينا أيام انقلابها جديد 
*وصرحت وقتها أنها لو لم تجينا 
*الدولار كان حصل عشرين جنيه فينا 
*لاحظ عشرين جنيه الزمن داك تساوي عشرين قرش بحسابات اليوم 
*الإنقاذ جات لقت عندنا سودانير وسكك حديد السودان وخطوط بحرية ومشروع جزيرة وقطن طويل تيلة وآخر قصير تيلة وشركة صمغ عربي وشركة أقطان وتصدير 
*قلعناها منها لا سودانير لا لبن الطير ولا سكة حديد لا سكة سفر لا مشروع جزيرة 
*وافتقدتنا مصانع يورك شير ولانك شير 
*وشفنا صمغنا العربي في عبوات إنتاج الإمارات 
*وكان غابات الطلح تسور أبوظبي وغابات الهشاب تفصل بين دبي والشارقة 
*حتى دهبنا بقى ضهبنا 
*وخطوطنا البحرية أضحت نسيا منسيا 
*والحلو مر شفناهو في القنوات كعصير محلي لأهل أسوان 
*تم كل ذلك بأيد سودانية 
*فهل كنا حافظين للوصية ؟؟؟
*في زمن نميري كان محو الأمية والتعليم الأساسي مطوق بالإلزامية 
*ولما تلقى محو أمية وإلزامية بتعرف طوالي إنو للتعليم مجانية 
*جاءت الديمقراطية بعد انتفاضة أبريل 85 وجهلونا وعملوا على تجهيلنا 
*واستمر التدهور في التعليم إلى أن طال التعليم العالي 
*شهادات فوق الجامعية لجهلة 
*وزير تربية وتعليم قادي إنجليزي يا مرسي
*وانتشرت المدارس الخاصة فينا والتعليم الحكومي يئن إهمالا مقصودا ومخططا له 
*وبقت البدع 
*النسوة يفخرن بانتماء أبنائهن لمدرسة كذا 
*وبندفع بالدولار مصاريف وبالمليار إذا كان السداد بالسوداني غير رسوم التسجيل 
*وسنويا في رسوم تسجيل 
*يعني عشان تقرأ الأساس تدفع رسوم تسجيل تمنية مرات 
*وتفخر النسوة 
*ويفخر أبان شنبة 
*فمعظم شنبة هذا الزمان للزينة 
*أيوه في شنب زينة 
*أسي مش في كلب زينة ؟
*المهم 
*يتدهور التعليم 
*ويتجهل الإنسان ويتجوهل 
*وهو أهم عناصر الإنتاج 
*وبعد ده دايرين الدولار ينزل 
*أيها الناس 
*خلونا من النظرة الحزبية والنعرة القبلية وتعالوا نعترف 
*مافي كارثة حلت بالسودان إلا وكان خلفها سوداني برغم وصية جدودنا زمان
*أيها الناس 
*نحتفل بالاستقلال سنويا 
*ونحن نمضي للهاوية سنويا
*ما كان في احتفال بالاستقلال مخصص كيوم للإنتاج مجاني 
*ما كانت في وقفة مع النفس لمراجعة الموقف 
*ويمضي فينا قانون بيت أبوك كان خرب جر ليك عود 
*ويا حليل أبونا السودان 
*والتحية للذين لم يجروا بعد عود 
*لأنهم ما دايرين بيت أبوهم يخرب 
*خلونا حافظين للوصية 
*فأعظم انجازاتنا كان الاستقلال 
*وما جبناهو بحرب وتمرد 
*ولكنه كان بالحجة والمنطق والفهم 
*وكلنا يذكر الزعيم الراحل الأزهري حينما جلس علي كرسي ملكة بريطانيا (قاصد)
*ولما غضب الخواجات قال ليهم 
*قعدت دقائق علي كرسي ملكتكم زعلتوا 
*طيب أنا أعمل شنو وانتوا قاعدين على وطني أكتر من خمسين سنة 
*أيها الناس
*كل سنة والوطن بخير 
*وربنا يخلص السودان والسودانيين المتأثرين بالكوارث من السودانيين اسباب الكوارث 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*المدارس السنة دي احتسبوها وما تلعبوا بينا 
*ولا تلعبوا علينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال إنتوا ما بتعرفوا حسن إدارة الزمن والناس أسي وصلت لفنون إدارة الزمن 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ لحظة هبوطها في مطار أبوجا الدولي






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة  المريخ تصل إلى مطار أبوجا الدولي وسط إستقبال حافل من السفارة السودانية  ب"أبوجا بقيادة السفير عمر الفاروق السنوسي ومن المنتظر ان تغادر البعثة  إلى مدينة اويري برحلة داخلية تستغرق ساعة وثلث ومن ثم التوجه بالبص إلى  مدينة ابا النيجيرية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكسب تجربه هلال الفاشر بثنائية..الجزولي والمايسترو ..كنن..بعد مباره قويه من الطرفين...







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




‏بيان من لجنة إعداد النظام الأساسي لجماهير نادي المريخ

يقول تعالى في محكم تنزيله (إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ غ– إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا).
سورة الأحزاب الآية 72

بعد التحية والسلام، تعلمون جميعاً أننا اضطلعنا بمهمة إعداد مسودة للنظام الأساسي للنادي، بموجب تكليف أصدره لنا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وقضى بإسناد المهمة إلى لجنة تضم (21) عضواً، برئاسة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم، ومجموعة من الخبراء القانونيين والشخصيات البارزة في مجتمع المريخ، وكان مجلس الإدارة نفسه ممثلاً في اللجنة بعضويه أحمد مختار، وعمر محمد عبد الله، وقد أنجزت اللجنة مهمتها في الوقت المحدد، وأدتها بأعلى درجات النزاهة والتجرد والتجويد، ووضعت المصلحة العامة للنادي نصب عينيها، وأوفت ما وعدت وسلمت المجلس ممثلاً في رئيسه آدم عبد الله (سوداكال) نسخةً من المسودة، عبر وفدٍ ضم عدداً من أعضائها، ثم فوجئنا بأن المجلس سلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مسودتين مختلفتين للنظام الأساسي، بخطابين مختلفين، بعد أن أدخل بعض التعديلات على المسودة التي أعددناها، ومن بينها إزالة شرط المؤهل الأكاديمي عن عضو المجلس، وإضافة شرط الإقامة في ولاية الخرطوم عليه، الشيء الذي يتنافى مع أهم مقاصد المسودة، التي توجهت نحو جعل عضوية النادي مبذولةً لكل أعضاء المريخ العظيم داخل السودان وخارجه، عليه تفيدكم اللجنة بأن المسودة التي أرسلها المجلس إلى الاتحاد لا تمثلنا، ولا نتحمّل مسئولية التعديلات التي أدخلت عليها، ولا تعبر عن خلاصات عمل اللجنة التي تأسف لما فعله المجلس، وتتبرأ من نتائجه، وتعتبره نكوصاً عن العهد، وازدراءً غير مبرر للعمل الذي أنجزناه بروح الفريق الواحد، سعياً لما يحقق مصالح المريخ العظيم.

والله ولي التوفيق
الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم محمدين
رئيس لجنة إعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ

الأحد 3 يناير 2021 — في ‏العين (أبوظبي)
‏.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم فيتا كلوب محمد المصطفي : "يانج" لن يقف في طريق طموحاتنا




أجرى سبورتاق حواراً قصيراً مع اللاعب السوداني "محمد مصطفى" المحترف بصفوف "فيتا كلوب" الكنغولي، والذي يستعد فريقه لخوض مباراة مهمة اليوم في الدوري.

سبورتاق | ميمي محمد

â– ما هي أبرز الفروقات بين الدوري الكنغولي والسوداني من خلال تجربتك؟!

الدوري الكنغولي يتميز بوجود "مازيمبي" و"فيتا كلوب" و"موتمبابمبي" وأندية أخرى؛ هذه الفرق لها شأن وتاريخ كبير في دوري الأبطال، وفريقي "فيتا كلوب" وصل لنهائي الكونفدرالية عام2019م.

أما النواحي التنظيمية الدوري الكنغولي أكثر تنظيماً من السوداني؛ لكن في  بعض الأحيان يحدث تأجيل للمباريات حسب الظروف.. هذه هي أبرز الفروقات التي لمستها خلال فترتي القصيرة.

لكن ليس بإستطاعتي إضافة المزيد من الفروقات لكوني حديث عهدٍ بالكرة الكونغولية ولست ملماً بالكثير من التفاصيل، نسبةً للفترة الزمنية القليلة وهي أربعه أشهر -فقط.

â– حدثنا عن شعورك في أول مشاركة لك في دوري الابطال؟!

مشاركتي في دوري الأبطال جاءت مميزة، وبالأخص لكونها مباراتي الأولى في البطولة القارية؛ و"الحمد لله" شاركتُ بصورةٍ أساسية في المباراة، وتمكنتُ من حجز مكان أساسي في الفريق، وقدمتُ أداءً جميلاً أرضاني، ونلتُ كذلك استحسان مدربي.

و"بإذن الله" يوم 6 يناير، سوف نحسم التأهل للدور المقبل، ولن يقف "يانج بفلو" في طريق طموحاتنا.

â– مالذي ينقص الدوري السوداني ليواكب بقية الدوريات من وجهة نظرك؟!

 نحتاج الكثير، حتى نواكب بقية الدوريات المتقدمة، من دعمٍ ماليٍ، وإستجلاب لمحترفين يصنعون الفارق، وعلى مستوىً عالٍ من الكفاءة، بجانب تأهيل لاعبينا ثقافياً وذهنياً بصورة جيدة، مع ضرورة الإنضباط والتنظيم.

â– ما هي أسباب غيابك عن التشكيل الأساسي لمباراة فريقك اليوم في الدوري المحلي؟!

عدم مشاركتي في مباراة اليوم بسبب وعكةٍ صحية "ملاريا"؛ لكنني "بخير" والمدرب فضّل إراحتي، حتى أعود بصورة أفضل في المباراة الأفريقية المنتظرة أمام "بفلو".

â– ماهي طموحاتك المستقبلية؟!

أتمنى أن تكون خطوة الاحتراف بـ "فيتا كلوب" هي البداية؛ أو بوابة لمحطة أفضل خلال مسيرتي الكروية، وأستطيع المواصلة بفضل الدعوات، وأسعى لرفع اسم السودان عالياً وعكس صورة مشرفة عن اللاعب السوداني.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم
*توتر الطاغية !!*


الاحد الثالث من يناير 2021م

• من حُسن حظ اهل السودان أن الدكتور كمال حامد شداد أصبح رئيساً لإتحاد الكرة ، وليس رئيساً للسودان، وإلا لرأى منه الناس ما لم يروه من أسوأ الحكام الدكتاتوريين في التاريخ الحديث!
• أمس أصدر رئيس الإتحاد العام تصريحاً ينضح بالتسلط ، عنونه بكلمة (تحذير) وورد فيه ما يلي: ( أوردت بعض وسائل الإعلام والتواصل الإجتماعي صور لبطاقة دعوة بإسم ‹‹تجمع الإتحادات المحلية لكرة القدم وأندية الدرجة الممتازة›› مروسة بإسم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وشعاره ، ويود رئيس الإتحاد ان يؤكد ، أن لا علاقة للإتحاد بهذه الدعوة ، وينبه أنه ليس في النظام الأساسي ذكر تنظيم بإسم تجمع أو رابطة الإتحادات المحلية أو أندية الممتاز أو الإثنين معاً .. وعليه فإن تنظيم تجمع الإتحادات والأندية المذكور في الدعوة الموجهة لها ، هو تنظيم غير شرعي ودعوته باطلة والمشاركة فيه توجب المحاسبة ، وأن المجموعة التي أنشأت هذا التنظيم غير الشرعي ، هي نفسها التي عملت جاهدة لعرقلة مسيرة إتحاد كرة القدم ، وإكمال بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسمين الماضيين وفشلت في ذلك ، والآن تواصل مساعيها بتكتيك جديد ، مخفية بغايات الحقيقة التي تهدف إلى عودة عهد الفوضى ، والشُللية ، ونهب أموال الفيفا ، وبالقدر نفسه فإن التحذير لأعضاء الإتحاد من الإشتراك في الإجتماع أو التجمع غير الشرعي ، ولمن وقع الدعوة وإن واصل سيتم تحويله إلى لجنة الإنضباط للمحاسبة بتهمة العمل على تقويض الإتحاد الشرعي ، وتفتيته وتأسيس التجمع غير الشرعيT. M

• للوهلة الأولى ظننت أن شداد سيختم خطابه المتوتر بعبارة (من أنتم) ، وحمدت له أنه لم يصف ممثلي الإتحادات المحلية (بالجرذان) مثلما فعل القذافي في خطاب (زنقة زنقة) الشهير!
• ألم يذكر شداد على الملأ أن أعضاء الإتحاد مستقلون ، وأن إتحاده لا يمتلك أدنى صفة أو سلطة تخوله التدخل في شئونه ، فلماذا يدس أنفه في شأن يخص أولئك الأعضاء؟
• بأي قانون يحظر عليهم عقد إجتماع يناقشون فيه شئونهم ، ويتفاكرون فيه حول كيفية تطوير أنشطتهم ؟
• ما الذي يمنع أعضاء إتحادات مؤسسة للإتحاد العام من مناقشة ما يحدث داخل الإتحاد العام من دكتاتورية وتسلط وفساد وسرقة ممنهجة لأموال الإتحاد؟
• ثم ما هي الجهة التي تنهب أموال الإتحاد بالفعل لا بالإتهامات الجزافية؟
• تجمع الإتحادات المحلية ، أم رئيس الإتحاد وزوجته التي نالت عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الإتحاد ، وظلت تستقل سيارة مملوكة للإتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات

• ألا يخجل رئيس الإتحاد من نفسه عندما يتهم الآخرين بنهب أموال الإتحاد ، بعد أن مهر شيكاً دولارياً بتوقيعه ، وسمح ليعقوب محمد علي بأن يحمل قيمته ويسلمه لزوجته إبتسام حسب الرسول في بيتها؟
• ألا يختشي من نفسه عندما يتحدث عن عدم أحقية الإتحادات المحلية بالتجمع لمناقشة امور الإتحاد ، وهو الذي زعم أن تلك الإتحادات حضرت أليه في بيته لتطلب منه قيادة الإتحاد في الإنتخابات الماضية؟
• ألم يكن هناك مجلس شرعي للإتحاد وقتها ؟، فلماذا تحدى سلطته وسعى إلى تقويضها عبر ممثلي الإتحادات؟
• سنقبل تهديد شداد لممثلي الإتحادات المحلية بالتحويل إلى لجنة الإنضباط عندما تفرغ اللجنة نفسها من محاسبته على التجاوزات التي نسبها إليه زميله معتز الشاعر في شكواه الشهيرة ، المسنودة بالمستندات وإفادات الشهود ، ومن بينهم أربعة من نواب شداد في الإتحاد.
• عليه أن يفهم حقيقة أن لجنة الإنضباط لا تتبع له ، ولا تأتمر بسلطانه ، وأنها مستقلة بالكامل عن مجلسه ، وأنه لا يمتلك سلطة تخوله توجيهها لمحاسبة أو معاقبة كائن من كان!
• ثم إننا نسأله: ماهي المخالفة التي إرتكبها ممثلو سبعة وأربعين إتحاداً محلياً يمثلون ثلثي أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد كي يهددهم بالعقاب ، ويغلظ عليهم في القول؟
• كيف يتهمهم بنهب أموال الإتحاد ، وهو يتربع على سيارة جديدة بقيمة 39 ألف دورلار ، ويستخدمها في حله وترحاله ، ويخصصها لمشاويره الشخصية ، وهو المتطوع الذي لا يمتلك حق إستخدام أي من مركبات الإتحاد ؟
• كيف ينجعص في سيارة مملوكة للإتحاد ، ويخصص سيارة أخرى لزوجته ، ثم يمتلك ما يكفي من الجرأة لإتهام الآخرين بالتعدي على اموال الإتحاد؟T. M

• من حق ممثلي الإتحادات المحلية ان يجتمعوا لمناقشة شئونهم متى ما طاب لهم ذلك ، وفي التوقيت الذي يرونه مناسباً ، وفي المكان الذي يعجبهم.
• من حقهم أن يسألوا عن المعايير التي جعلت رئيس الإتحاد يخصص ألفي دولار فقط لإتحاداتهم من دعم الفيفا ، مقابل عشرة آلآف دولار خصصها لكل نادٍ من أندية الدرجة الممتازة؟
• ما المعيار الذي إتبعه فرعون الإتحاد في تقسيم تلك الأموال؟
• ما مصير المتبقى منها ؟
• بأي قانون أو لائحة يتحكم رئيس الإتحاد في دولارات الفيفا بمعزل عن مجلسه؟
• من حقهم أن يجتمعوا ليناقشوا تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات التي عطلها شداد ، ولجنة الإمتثال التي فشل في تكوينها شداد لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات ، ومن حقهم أن يتشاوروا في المحتوى المقترح للائحة الأخلاقيات التي تمنع شداد وأمثاله من لصوص المال العام من لهف ونهب أموال الإتحاد!
• يجتمعون متى شاءوا ، وأينما أرادوا ، ولن يستطيع أن يمس شعرة من رؤوسهم !
• تلك هي الديمقراطية التي لا يؤمن بها طاغية إتحاد الفساد.



آخر الحقـــــــائق T. M


• لو تصدت الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الممتاز للدكتاتور عندما عاقب أربعة أندية بالحرمان من دعم الفيفا بحجة أنها إجتمعت مع الوزيرة لما تجرأ على تهديدها بالعقاب.
• من الواضح أن الدكتاتور أحس بخطورة التجمع الجديد على سلطته ألآيلة إلى السقوط.
• عرف أن أعضاء الإتحاد ملوا دكتاتوريته وتسلطه وغروره وفساده وشرعوا في التجمع لإزالته من قمة هرم الإتحاد فشرع في الولولة .
• ماذا يضيره أن يجتمع ممثلو الإتحادات للتفاكر حول كيفية تطوير النشاط؟T. M

• ما العيب في ذلك الإجتماع؟
• هل يتوهم أنه يمتلك حقاً إلهياً يجعله يحتكر مناقشة كل ما له صلة بالكرة السودانية ؟
• من حق الإتحادات أن تقاضي رئيس الإتحاد بتهمة إشانة السمعة بسبب إتهامه لها بنهب أموال الفيفا.
• ومن حقها أن تشكوه إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، وتطالبه بإثبات تلك التهمة القبيحة.
• من حقها أن تشكو زوجته وتطالبها برد دولارات الإتحاد وسيارته على الفور.
• سبق له ولزوجته أن شاركا في تجمعات للإتحادات داخل نادي الضرائب قبل الإجتماعات السابقة ، فهل هددهما د. معتصم بالمحاسبة ؟
• من حق هذه الإتحادات أن تجتمع للتفاكر حول كيفية تكوين رابطة تمثلها وتحفظ حقوقها.
• من حقها أن تنسق مع أندية الممتاز لتكوين رابطة للأندية.
• نتوقع من ممثلي الإتحادات المحلية أن يسرعوا وتيرة مذكرة سحب الثقة من رئيس إتحاد الفساد.
• عليهم أن يردوا على الدكتاتور بياناً بالعمل.
• لن يستطيع محاسبتهم ، ولا يوجد أي قانون يمكنه من معاقبتهم.
• لم يتبق له إلا أن يصف مسئولي الإتحادات بالخونة والمارقيـــــــــــــن!
• من يقرأ حديثه عن سعيهم إلى (تقويض الإتحاد وتفتيته ) سيتوهم أنهم أستخدموا ضده الدبابات!
• هؤلاء هم أصحاب الحق الأصيل .. أعضاء الجمعية العمومية ، أهل الجلد والراس.
• من حقهم أن يستخدموا شعار الإتحاد لأنهم ينتمون إليه.
• الشعار ليس مملوكاً لمجلس الإدارة وحده.
• نريد منه أن يستدل بمادة واحدة من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد تمنع الإتحادات المحلية من الإجتماع للتفاكر حول همومها وقضاياها.
• ما المخالفة التي تستوجب المحاسبة والعقاب؟T. M

• هب أن تلك الإتحادات ترغب في مناقشة كيفية إبعاد الدكتاتور من رئاسة الإتحاد ، ما العيب في ذلك؟
• ألم يجتمع شداد نفسه مع مجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة للتنسيق حول كيفية إبعاد إتحاد معتصم؟
• تلك الإجتماعات كانت تستوجب المحاسبة فعلاً ، لأنها تمت بالمال العام ، وخلطت الرياضة بالسياسة ، و إستعان من نظموها بجهاز الأمن وامانة الخراب في الحزب المحلول.
• بيان قميء ، ينضح بالدكتاتورية والإرهاب.
• لو تمتع ببعض الديمقراطية والقدرة على تقبل الآخر لإستضاف الإجتماعات في مقر الإتحاد ولطلب من ممثلي الإتحادات أن يمدوه بخرجاتها.
• التغيير السلمي جزء من آلية إصلاح العمل العام.
• يغيروك ويغيروا عشرة زيك .. ما المشكلة ؟
• هل يحسب أنه خالد مخلد في المنصب؟
• آخر خبر : هذا الخطاب القميء يكفي لسحب الثقة من دكتاتور إتحاد الفساد. T. M








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶لجنة المنتخبات تتابع علاج التش في اسباير 


بدأ اللاعب أحمد حامد (التش) اجراءات العلاج في اسباير بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، وظلت لجنة المنتخبات برئاسة الدكتور حسن برقو في حال متابعة مع الاستاذ عبدالحافظ صالح من الاتحاد القطري لسير اجراءات نجم المنتخب الوطني الأول ونادي المريخ، وتمضي كل الترتيبات بسلاسة حتى الان .. وينعقد الأمل ان تحمل الساعات القادمة أخبار سارة بشأن فحوصات اللاعب الموهبة ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق



جعفــر سليمــــان

نهاية الحدوتة .. بعد فوات الأوان

• أعلنت اللجنة عالية المستوى التي أسندت لها مهمة ، تنقيح النظام الأساسي، عن نهاية أعمالها، وتسليم النسخة المنقحة لمجلس إدارة المريخ. 
• لم نطلع على هذه النسخة حتى كتابة هذه السطور، ولكن قطعا، نثق تماما أنها أتت ملبية لكل أشواق وأماني القاعدة المريخية، بوضع دستور يحكم نادي المريخ، لأن من أسند لهم هذا الأمر الهام، على مستوى الثقة. 
• لجنة قادها الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم، وبها أسماء لها إحترامها، ومريخيتها الصادقة، قطعا لن تضع دستوراً يتجاوز مكانة وإسم وعراقة نادي المريخ، ولن تسقط حاضره، وقطعا ستحترم مستقبله من واقع التنبوء بالمتغيرات المتوقعة. 
• وبكل أسف أن خطوة إسناد أمر وضع دستور دائم لنادي المريخ، أتت متأخرة جداً وقد صاحب هذا التأخير ضياع الكثير من المكتسبات على النادي، في وجود أشخاص تلاعبوا بقيمه ومكانته وجعلوه نادياً مسكينا، هينا لينا، أستخف به بغاث الطير من كل جنس. 
• جميعنا يذكر أن من جلسوا على مقاعد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، قبل ثلاثة سنوات ونصف، ومنذ أن ثبت للناس فشلهم، وتواضع قدراتهم، وأنهم أقل بكثير من إدارة نادي المريخ، تمسكوا بحدوتة النظام الأساسي هذه حتى تكون شماعة يعلقون عليها شماعة فشلهم، ومبرراً للأستمرار لفترات أطول، وكل يغني ليلاه ويبحث عن مصالحه.! 
• في كل مرة كان الحصار يشتد على تلك الشلة، ويقتربوا كثيراً من السقوط، والذهاب وراء شمس الأسف، يخرجون ورقة النظام الأساسي، وتعديله، حتى يكون بالنسبة لهم هبوطاً ناعماً، ومخرجاً آمناً ، ومبرراً غير مقبول لأستمرارهم، وفي خضم هذه الخطرفات كان المريخ يترنح في كل الإتجاهات، ويكفي أنه صار مثل الفرق الضعيفة التي تظهر بالمنافسات الإفريقية كتكملة عدد لفرق الدور التمهيدي.! 
• وقد وجدوا ضالتهم في شداد الذي وجد فيهم ما كان يبحث عنه طوال سنوات خلت، فكان تحالفهم المريض من أجل وضع المريخ في كماشة الإستهداف، وقد تمكنوا جميعهم في خنق المريخ حتى كاد أن يفقد مكانه الكبير، لولا أن المريخ محاط بعناية رجل صالح كلما تعثر وقف على طوله مديد القامة، في شموخ. 
• وعمداً كانوا يسقطون الأسماء التي تولت الأمر مؤخراً لأشياء شخصية، لا علاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ، بل كانوا يحاربونهم، لمجرد أنهم أبدوا أراء واضحة فيما أسموه النظام الأساسي والذي كان يمثل قمة الإستخفاف بالمريخ، وإرثه ومكانته السامية. 
• وفي المقابل إعتمدوا على شخص متنطع بالقوانين، مدعي، وغير ملم بأبجديات العمل القانوني، وأصبغوا علىه من ألوان الجلال والوقار والإحترام ما لا يستحق، القليل منه، لأنه لم يحترم المريخ بما قام به من تلاعب بالزعيم! 
• قدموا مسودات متضاربة وفي مرات مختلفة، وجميعها كانت تحفل الأخطاء والتجاوزات القانونية، وعدم المطابقة وواقع المريخ، وأحينا لا تتطابق مع المنطق والعقل حتى، وكانوا يريدون منا أن نصدق أن ذلك هو دستور المريخ وعلينا إحترامه!! 
• الآن ..وبعد فوات الأوان وبعد تدخل الفيفا، لجأ سوداكال لأهل المعرفة والدراية،  لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه ، ولو أن هناك أمر واحد فقط إيجابي فعله إبان جلوسه على مقعد رئيس نادي المريخ لكان إختيار هذه اللجنة وإسناد أمر تنقيح النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لهم. 
في نقاط 
• بعد أن صار الواقع هو إجازة تعديلات النظام الأساسي التي تمت، فلا بد من الإسراع بعقد جمعية عمومية (محترمة) بعضوية حقيقية وبنصاب مكتمل لإجازته، وتكوين اللجان التي من شأنها قيادة العملية الإنتخابية لأختيار مجلس إدارة يليق وإسم المريخ! 
• والسؤال الذي يدور الآن هو ..كيف سيتم عقد الجمعية العمومية ومن الذي سيشرف عليها!! 
• المريخ عندنا لازال محكوما بنظام 2008، طالما أن الفيفا نسف آخر جمعية عمومية أجيزت فيها النسخة المهزلة من النظام الأساسي! 
• نأمل أن يمضي كل شيء سريعاً حتى تذهب هذه الحقبة السوداء إلى مذبلة التأريخ بأعجل ما تيسر. 
• يكفي المريخ معاناة إدارية، ويجب أن يكون هذا العام، عاماً للتحول الكامل، ولعودة الهيبة لرئاسة النادي، بمعية مجلس إدارة محترم ويشبه النادي وقامته العالية. 
• نتوقع تعاملا قاسياً للمريخ بنيجيريا وصعوبات كبيرة ستواجه الفريق داخل وخارج الملعب، لأن ذلك ديدن الفرق النيجيرية فهي لا تعرف اساسيات اللعب النظيف البتة. 
• نأمل أن يكون ذلك مصدر تحدي للنجوم بمشيئة الله تعالى.








*

----------

